# Intro to Vaping + The Subox Mini



## free3dom

Welcome all new vapers! What a wonderful time to start vaping 

In this post I will attempt to give as much useful information as I can for a new vaper deciding what device(s) to get when starting out of this wonderful journey.

This may be a bit long-winded, so feel free to skip to the end for a definitive recommendation (the TL;DR part) 

When starting out it can be very daunting to choose which device to get - the choices seem endless and the descriptions may sound quite outlandish.

For the longest time, it has been quite challenging to recommend a good starting device for new vapers. Most of what was available was either underpowered or a combination of things (which makes shopping more difficult than it should be for a new vaper).

Previously, my standard recommendations were one of the following:
*KangerTech Evod Kit* - this is a cheap dual device kit that is very well priced and is usually a good way to "test the vaping waters". The problem with it is that it needs replacing very soon to keep up with the new vapers needs (most will need an upgrade within the first month or two). When looking at it like that, it's cost really isn't that cheap after all.
*iStick + Aspire Nautilus Mini* - this is a two part set (sold separately) which has for a long time been the "best" way to get going with vaping. But even with this "kit" many vapers needed an upgrade after a while - either when the device no longer satisfied them or when they wanted to get into more advanced vaping.

This has now changed dramatically, as there is finally a all-in-one kit which can satisfy a beginning vaper, and grow with them as their needs change. Most vapers would not need to upgrade from this kit for a very long time (some may never need to). This kit is called the *KangerTech Subox Mini* (of which I will do a full review with instructions and usage tips in one of the posts below). By the time you read this it should be available from most of the local vendors and it comes in black/white.

--------------------------------------------------

In order to fully illustrate the amazing value of this kit (and justify the recommendation) I will first need to describe some vaping terms and concepts to you (these are covered in many places on here, but I thought I'd add them again for an all-in-one post).

*E-liquid (Juice) & Nicotine Concentration*
E-liquid is the liquid which (usually) contains nicotine. These liquids come in a wide variety of flavours to cater to everyone's tastes. This is such an involved field and very important to your vaping journey so I suggest trying out lots of different juices and reading many reviews 

Like cigarettes, e-liquids come in various concentrations of nicotine, with 18mg being the strongest commonly available one and 1.5mg the lowest. Juices without any nicotine (0mg) are also available, and are suitable for non-smokers who vape.

*Mouth-To-Lung (MTL for short)*
This refers to the type of vaping where you draw vapour into your mouth before inhaling it into your lungs - similar to how most people smoke cigarettes.

When you first start vaping, (most) of our lungs are in a bad state (the severity depends on the duration/intensity of smoking). And because vapour is so very different from smoke, initially your lungs will be a bit sensitive to it. For this reason it is highly advised that new vapers start out with MTL vaping. You also need to limit the amount of vapour going into your lungs or you may cough quite a bit as your lungs acclimate to the new "stuff" coming in - some coughing is natural but keeping the vapour volume down eases this transition quite a bit.

Because of the reduced volume of vapour intake, an e-liquid (juice) with a higher concentration of nicotine (around 12 to 18mg) is advised when starting out.

*Throat Hit*
This refers to the feeling you get in the back of your throat when inhaling vapour - it is very similar to the burning sensation you get when inhaling cigarette smoke, but much less harsh and more pleasant.

Many new (and even seasoned) vapers crave this hit as they "feel" like they are inhaling something. Without it, a new vapor may crave smoking a cigarette to get that sensation. In other words, for some it is crucial to giving up smoking completely.

Higher nicotine generally provides a more pronounced throat hit (as do some other factors, but I'll keep it simple for now).

*Lung Hitting*
Many (but not all) seasoned vapers eventually move on from MTL vaping by drawing vapour directly into their lungs (in much higher volumes than with MTL). This is usually what people are doing when you see larger billowing clouds coming out of them 

Because of the larger volume of vapour, these vapers generally use e-liquids with a much lower concentration of nicotine (around 1.5 to 6mg).

*Coils & Wicks*
Coils are heating elements which heat up e-liquid and turns it into vapour which is then inhaled - note that no combustion occurs as with smoking. There are multiple types of metal used for making coils, with Kanthal (and more recently Nickel and Titanium) being the most popular.

Wicks are the parts that carry the liquid from a container to the coil so that it can be vapourised. There are various materials used, but generally it is some form of cotton or silica.

For new vapers, a commercial coil is recommended, which is an all-in-one unit with the actual coil and wick installed inside a casing that can be easily replaced. Each of these commercial coils only have a limited life, at which point they should be replaced to ensure you are getting the best vape (and nicotine delivery) you can. More on these later.

*Atomizer & Mod (Battery)*
Atomizers are the parts of vaping devices which houses the coil, the wick, and the liquid. There are quite a few variations available, from ones that take commercial coils (as mentioned above), to advanced devices which allow you to create your own coils and change wicks as needed (see "rebuilding" below).

There are two main types of atomizers: Tanks (Clearomizers/RTAs) and Drippers (RDAs) - more on these later.
Older style atomizers which use commercial coils only are know as clearomizers.

Mods (the battery + screen + buttons) are what provides power to the coil in order to heat it up. These come in a wide variety, each with many different settings you can use to customize your vaping experience.

*Power (Watts)*
Mods are rated based on the amount of power they can provide to the atomizer. Beginning vapers generally vape at around 10-20W of power. Intermediate vaping is generally done around 20-50W. Advanced vapers can go up to 150-200W (but this is very specialized).

There are other forms of power, which involve reading the temperature of the coil (called temp sensing) but these are well beyond the scope of this intro.

*Batteries*
Some mods contain built-in batteries (with internal chargers), and others use loose cells that you can take out and charge in external devices. With replaceable battery units you can also carry more than one charged battery around and just swap it out when the current cell is depleted - this means you are never without your vape.

The most common batteries used for vaping devices are high discharge IMR cells of the 18650 (refers to their size) variety. These are commonly available and come in various quality levels, usually sacrificing one feature for another (such as less battery life, for more current draw). This is a very important field, but beyond the scope of this introduction - please research this (or ask questions), get good batteries, and use them safely.

*Edit*: I added a section on battery safety at the end of this post. Please take the time to read through it as this is a very important aspect of vaping safely 

*Rebuilding (RBA, RDA, RTA)*
When vapers use the term "rebuilding" they are referring to creating their own coils and wicking them. Because commercial coils can be expensive to replace and are generally of the "one size fits all" variety, many vapers eventually turn to building their own coils to suit their personal preferences. Not only is this very cost effective, it is also quite fun and rewarding. There are many concepts involved in rebuilding (none of which are too complicated) but they are again a bit out of scope here. There is lots of information available and I will cover a bit of it in the Subox review.

The atomizers used for rebuilding are as follows:
*RBA* = ReBuildable Atomizer (this is a group name referring to all rebuildable atomizers)
*RTA* = Rebuildable Tank Atomizer (these store liquid in a tank, which is fed to the coil as you vape - similar to clearomizers, but unlike those you build your own coils and wicks with these tanks).
*RDA* = Rebuildable Dripping Atomizer (this group of atomizers holds no liquid - the liquid is dripped directly onto the wick every now and then to keep it saturated).

--------------------------------------------------

There are various other concepts, and interesting things to discover, but these basics should suffice for now.

This brings us back to the recommended device: The *KangerTech Subox Mini*.

The reason this device is so amazing is that, in a single package, you have most of the above methods of vaping (and their benefits) available to you - without spending any more money (or at least very little for the consumable wire/wick).

All you need is the kit and one 18650 battery (2500/2800mAh recommended). At a later stage you can buy some more batteries and an external charger to make it even easier to use (but this is NOT a requirement at all).

So let me do a quick rundown of what you can do with this device (the short-short version):

It takes an *single 18650* battery which can be easily swapped out when depleted. The mod has a *built in charger* (micro USB) so you don't need an external charger. You can also vape on it while it is charging (a feature called *pass-through*).

The mod provides *50 Watts of power* - this allows you to start off nice and easy but leaves enough headroom to grow your vaping over time.

Using the included *1.5 Ohm* coil and the smallest airflow setting you get the best *mouth-to-lung* experience currently available. Paired with some *12/18mg juice* this is the perfect configuration when starting out.
Once you feel the need for something more (or just different) - replace with the *0.5 Ohm* coil and use one of the two larger airflow settings for satisfying lung hits. Paired with some *6/12mg* juice this will give you some proper kick when needed.
Once you feel like getting into rebuilding, simply install the *RBA Base*, (effectively switching the device from a clearomizer to an RTA) and you are making your own coils at a fraction of the cost of buying new coils. Your own coils can be built based on your preferred vaping style (which means you can choose what resistance to use and that can have a massive impact on how the vape is experienced).
All of this comes in at around R1000 to R1200 (with a battery) - many vendors will be bundling the device with a battery for a good deal too, so look out for these.

To put this into perspective, I started out about 11 months ago and spent about R1500 on devices which lasted me about 3 weeks before I had to upgrade to get the satisfaction I needed.

Pair this with any 12/18mg juice and I can all but guarantee you will be vaping up a storm and forgetting all about your cigarettes in no time 

And this concludes part 1 

In part 2 (below) I will go into a bit more detail on how to use your new Subox Mini (from beginner to advanced)...stay tuned 

Before we get to that...
I would like to say a big thank you to @KieranD from Vape Cartel for getting this device to me early so that I was able to get this done before the bulk of these devices arrive - the pricing was amazing and I really appreciate the effort. If you are looking to get one, their next shipment is inbound and they have amazing other vape gear and juices as well 

---------------------------------------------------------------------
*Battery Safety (don't go "boom")*

Because this is very important, I felt that I had to at least mention some more on battery safety as this device can push the limits of some batteries. This might be a bit confusing and I'll try not to get too technical 

Batteries are rated in *duration* (the mAh value) which indicates how much power it can store and how long it can be used for before requiring a recharge. The other (and often overlooked by new vapers) value is the *current draw* (the A value, which stands for Ampere and indicates the flow rate of electric charge). Previously I mentioned high discharge, which refers to a battery with a high A rating. Unfortunately there are two sub-types of rating when it comes to current draw, pulse and continuous discharge. The *pulse discharge* (also called *maximum discharge*) rating refers to the Amp limit "in short bursts" (a second or two at a time) while the *continuous discharge* rating refers to the Amp limit for "an extended duration". When used for vaping, where you will frequently be applying power to the coil for longer than 1-2 seconds, the continuous discharge rate is obviously the one we are interested in.

Unfortunately most battery manufacturers don't list the continuous value - choosing instead to list the larger pulse discharge rate. For example, the 2500 Efest batteries have a 35A rating printed on the label - this is the pulse rating - but independent testing places their continuous discharge rate at around 20A. The bottom line to all of this is to buy recommended batteries only and always err on the side of caution - if you don't know if it's safe then rather ask someone first.

For those that are interested in the technical side I will quickly illustrate the limits of this device. This involves using Ohm's Law to calculate the Amp Draw based on the settings of the device. You can use a Ohm's Law Calculator to find these values based on your current settings (simply enter your settings and see what the "current" value is.

Assuming you push this device to it's maximum limits (using a 0.3 Ohm coil in the RBA and firing at 50W of power) the current draw will be 12.91 Amps. At 0.5 Ohm and 50W it will be 10 Amps.

Now you always want to leave a bit of space between your actual current draw and what the battery can safely handle. This device at it's peak will be well within the limits of an 2500/2800mAh Efest, Samsung 25R, or LG HE4 battery (all of which are rated at above 20A continuous discharge).

The Efest 3100mAh batteries however should only be used with the 1.5 Ohm coils as they are only rated for 10A continuous discharge (leaving no margin when used with a 0.5 Ohm coil at 30W). With the 1.5 Ohm coil at 30W (more the maximum recommended power for it) you will only be drawing 4.5A of power, so it will be quite safe to use.

Sorry for the long and technical bit, but battery safety is really important as it's the one part of vaping that can actually cause you direct physical harm if not paid attention too. Also, don't let this scare you off, vaping is very safe as long as you do it responsible - so it's the same as everything else in life 

Also, go read this thread for some really great battery safety tips 

Thanks to @nemo who sent me a link to a site which contains a table of battery ratings which can be very useful when deciding to buy a battery - find it here (scroll down for the table, and note that what I called "pulse discharge" above is labeled as "maximum discharge" in the table - they are the same thing)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 25 | Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## free3dom

Say hello to my little subox 

Alright, so you've followed my advice and got yourself a Subox Mini kit...now what? 

In this post I will go through the basics of this kit and how to get it set-up and vaping in no time 
For those who have still not gotten the kit, this will also serve as a basic review of the kit 
Click on any of the pictures for a larger view.

*The Kit*

This is the box 



Opening it up, this is what you'll find - mod on the left, tank on the right.





The top part comes out, and this is what you'll find underneath - charge cable, 1.5 Ohm coil, RBA base, some cotton (for wicking the RBA base), a spare coil for the RBA, as well as some spare screws for the RBA base.



All of the contents, with some parts disassembled 



*Getting to know the Mod (the part that gives power)*

Here is a look at the mod from each side (the back side houses the battery, which we'll get to below).





The top of the mod is where the tank (atomizer) screws in - this sounds a bit condescending, but I'm really only trying to be thorough  This type of connector is called a *510 *and is fairly standard, meaning you can later attach other tanks to this mod if you want - and vice versa, the included tank works on other mods as well.



On the back of the mod is a little door that is held in place by magnets. There is a notch on the bottom where you can easily pull it off.



The battery (more on this below) is inserted with the positive side facing down. To fit it, insert the negative (flattest) side first and push up while pushing the other end towards the mod.




Once the battery is inserted, the screen should come on by itself - if it does not, 5 clicks of the fire button (the big one) turns the device on (and off again if needed). The screen shows all the relevant information (which I'll get to later). Another very useful feature of the device is that the orientation of the screen can be flipped - to do this, simply hold both of the small buttons down until the screen flips.




The device takes *flat top* 18650 batteries, and I highly recommend the one below (Efest 2800mAh 35A). But there are many alternatives available (Efest 2500mAh, Samsung 25R, LG HE4), just make sure that they are from a reputable vendor, and when in doubt ask on here before buying.



Some 18650 batteries come with button tops (pictured on the right below) - these will NOT fit in the mod. It shouldn't be a problem as most batteries available now are flat tops, but just make sure before buying.



*The Atomizer (the part that makes the vapour, and holds the e-liquid)*

When you unscrew the base (by holding onto it and turning the top part counter-clockwise) you will find a coil installed in it - out of the box, this is the 0.5 Ohm coil. As a new vaper I'd recommend unscrewing that and placing it in the box for later use. This is what you'll be left with, so let's examine the base quickly.

For users of the older Subtank Mini, I thought I'd share this image for comparison. Notice how the base is no longer completely hollow - there is a sort of chimney down there with slots for airflow. This should cut down on leaking out of the airholes even if some juice gets in there.



The base comes with 3 different airflow settings - which determines (to some extent) the amount of vapour generated when using. Here they are pictured from largest to smallest. For new vapers I'd recommend the smallest setting to start with (but you are free to switch between them as you like while vaping).






Next, take out the 1.5 Ohm coil from the box. Here it is for those interested in seeing how it differs from the older type coils - notice how narrow the airflow gap is from the top.





Now screw the 1.5 Ohm coil into the base as follows.




A bit more of a breakdown, here is the base, and tanks disassembled. Notice how the glass is a separate piece that can be removed (for cleaning) or replaced if it is damaged.



To remove/replace the glass make sure your hands and the tank is dry and hold onto the black part of the tank and pull slowly upwards on the glass part (be gentle as it can break when using too much force. Notice how the o-rings (red in the pictures) help the glass seal to keep the juice in. When the tank is off you can rinse it under tap water to clean it. Replacing it is done the same way just push down (gently) towards the black part.




Looking down into the tank, this is the area where the juice will go - around the sides of the middle part (which is where the vapour flows through into your mouth). I'll showing filling at the end - because taking pictures I wanted to wait until the end so I didn't have to clean every time.



This is the bottom of the tank. The pin you see is what makes contact with bottom of the 510 connector on the top of the mod (as pictured earlier). Notice the insulation around it - this is because the positive power flows through the pin, and the negative power through the screw, and these can not make contact.



(I will continue in the next post, as I've reached the max image limit per post )

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## free3dom

...and on and on we go 

The top part of the tank is called a 510 "drip tip". These are a standard as well and you can buy a wide variety of styles and looks which are interchangeable. To remove/replace it (for cleaning or replacement) simply pull on it and push it back in when done (there is an o-ring around the bottom which ensure a tight fit.



Now before you start using a new coil - every time you replace the coil - you need to "prime" it. This simply means getting some juice in there so that when the coil heats up there is something to vapourize. Failure to do so can ruin your coil by causing what we refer to as a "dry hit" - basically you are burning the cotton wick and inhaling smoke in this case, so it's something to avoid. The same thing happens when your tank runs out of juice, so make sure to fill it up when the juice level falls below the wicking holes of the coil (shown earlier). To prime the coil, hold it at around a 45 degree angle and drip a drop or two of e-liquid (not too much) into the coil - flip it to each of the 4 sides and repeat, just to be safe.



Now you can fill up your tank and screw the base onto it (again, I'll show filling at the end). And this is what it will look like (except there will be juice in there) 



Now simply line up the bottom of the tank with the hole on the mod and screw it down (turn the tank clockwise). Turn it all the way down, but don't overdo it as that can make it difficult to remove again later on. And now (*very important)* wait for about a minute or two before you start vaping with the tank upright as pictured below - this allows the juice to saturate the wick in the coil (again to prevent a dry hit and ruin your brand new coil). You should do this every time you replace the coil!




While you are waiting, let's have a quick look at operating the mod, and the information presented on the screen. As mentioned earlier, the *big button* is the fire button - you'll hold this down while you are drawing air through the top of the tank (for the entire duration as vaporization stops when you let go of the button). The two *smaller buttons* (they have *+* and *-* symbols indented on them) are for adjusting power. Power determines how warm the coil will get and hence how warm the vapour you inhale will be. However, the coils have limits to how much power you can apply without causing the dreaded dry hit. These are printed on a piece of paper included in the box, and also varies based on the thickness of the juice you use (indicates as the VG ratio of the juice). Follow these guides to prevent getting dry hits. 

So with the 1.5 Ohm coil you have installed I'd recommend anywhere between 10W and 20W (if you are unsure, start low and increase until you find a setting you like). Push (and hold) one of the little buttons (+/-) until you reach your desired power setting. 

The other info you'll notice on the screen is the battery indicator on the left - which (surprise, surprise) shows how much battery power you have left. When the power runs out this light will flash and you will need to replace the battery to carry on vaping.

The 1.6 Ohm value at the bottom is the resistance of the installed coil (we are using the 1.5 Ohm coil, a 0.1 variance is totally acceptable). Don't worry too much about this value, but note that if there is some problem with either the coil or the connection between the tank and the mod, this number will turn to 9.99 Ohm and will flash. In this case you may need to replace the coil, or make sure that the tank is screwed on properly. 

The 0.0V value at the top is the amount of voltage being applied. This value changes when you push the fire button and is just an indicator of the value calculated and used by the device based on your set power level. You can read up on Ohm's Law if you are interested, but for now simply know it is there.



The mod has a range of 7W to 50W (as pictured below).




*Rebuilding and the RBA Base*

This section is intended for "later use" when you reach the level where you want to start experimenting with making your own coils. However, the RBA base already comes with a coil (0.5 Ohm) installed it only needs to be wicked. So here I will show this just for interest sake and for those who are upgrading to this for this purpose specifically.

KangerTech has completely redesigned the RBA base and I can now safely say that when set-up correctly it wicks any type of juice (including max VG) perfectly without any dry hits at high power and while chain vaping.

Here it is in all it's glory. Notice how the cap is no longer threaded, and the little screw you see is used to keep it in place. The large visible hole now replaces the juice channels and works very similar to the commercial coils.



Unscrewing the screw by a little bit allows the top section to come off, and this is what it looks like. Notice the notch in the cap, which should be aligned with the screw when placing it back on.



This is the factory installed 0.5 Ohm coil, and it has seen some vaping already  It should look a lot neater when you open your own RBA base.




When you want to use this RBA base for the first time, all you need to do is wick it. There is some Japanese cotton included in the box, so you already have everything you need. To get started cut a section off the pad (in the long direction) about 1.5 the width of the coil. Unfortunately I didn't measure mine, but it's quite forgiving and you can just approximate it. Next pull the thin top/bottom layers off the strip (the left/right bits in the image below) which leave a soft and fluffy strip (the right bit below) to work with.



Now take the strip and roll one end into a small tip (small and long enough to fit through the coil). Then stick it through the coil and pull it through - make sure it goes through tightly, but not too tight as it may bend the coil. If it is too tight, remove the strip and cut a small sliver off then try again. If it is too loose, cut a wider piece. Initially this will take some experimentation, but it soon becomes second nature.



Once you have the wick through, pull it until there is roughly the amount pictured below on one side, and then cut off the excess on the other side to match. It should look about like the image below.



Now you need to put the top cap back on (make sure to align the notch with the screw) by lifting the wick ends up while sliding the cap down over them. You should end up with something as pictured below. Once this is done, make sure to fasten the screw at the base of the top cap again - it doesn't have to be tight, just not in the way.



Finally, take a small screwdriver (flat head recommended) and gently push the wick tails down into the top cap. It should look something like below. The nice thing about this new RBA is that it is very forgiving with wicking.



Make sure that the cotton completely covers the wicking holes on *both* sides of the top cap.




At this point, you should take some juice and prime the wick by dripping some juice onto the cotton - get it nice and saturated, but don't overdo it (I didn't take a picture, but it's as simple as applying juice to cotton).

The just screw the top part back onto the cap, and your RBA is ready to go.



Basically now the RBA is exactly the same as a commercial coil 



Just screw it into the base, and screw the tank onto the base - after filling...it's coming, I promise! 




*Filling the SubTank with E-liquid (finally!)*

One of the main reasons I really love the atomizer included in this kit (and the SubTanks that came before it) is how easy it is to fill with e-liquid.

So here's what you do. Turn the tank upside down, with the drip tip facing down - you can even remove the drip tip and make it stand on it's head which is very stable and makes it a hands-free operation. Now take your favourite e-liquid (I've used some Pink Lady from The E-liquid Project range) and drip the juice into the tank (avoiding the middle section). For maximum capacity fill it up to about 1-2mm below the top of that middle section - as seen in the image below.




Now take your base, with coil or RBA installed and turn it over and screw it into the tank while leaving the whole thing upside down. Once it is screwed in turn it over and screw it onto your mod. Leave it for a minute or two (with the RBA you can skip this if you primed the wick enough) and then vape it!





*A Nice Touch from KangerTech*

Inside the box you will find this little strip with some stickers. The reason for these are not immediately obvious, so let me explain it quickly.



As can be seen in the image below, the "K" logo on the battery door is a cutout - it is there for venting reasons, and also to look nice. So depending on the battery you use (I've used a black re-wrapped battery) the color will be visible through this hole. These stickers can be placed on your batteries so that the part showing through the hole matches the rest of the device's color highlights (red on the black model and black on the white model). This is completely unneeded, but an really nice touch - kudos to KangerTech for going the extra mile.




And that is that, hopefully this has provided enough information to get you going with your brand new (and awesome) device. 

Enjoy the vaping

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 22 | Funny 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 2 | Useful 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Nice one @free3dom

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Twisper

What I would have given to get such great information like this when I started out...all in one write up.

Hope all the new guys take this advise to heart...

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide

@free3dom THANK YOU for the amazing information, answered all my questions and have already printed your post for ease of reference, I can only concur with @Twisper, wise words indeed.
Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide

I was going to purchase another sub tank mini but rather make this purchase, just that no-one in Cape Town seems to have stock, quite upsetting because I WANT ONE NOW, cannot wait any longer on a wishist (just a little tantrum .... going to sit outside and sulk)

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre

Great stuff @free3dom, thank you. Looking forward to the next installment.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ET

Just remember to post down here when you've updated the post up there

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stoefnick

Hi free3dom and the rest of the community

I have been Lurking for about a week trying to do as much research as possible with regards to Vaping and how to move forward from a R 300 starter kit and keeping an eye on my bank balance.. 

Thank you so much for this, ill be putting in my order from Vapeking as soon as i see that the kit is available to buy on their website.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## DarkSide

@Stoefnick Welcome to the forum and a very wise investment, good luck with your purchase, enjoy the clouds!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

The tutorial/review for the Subox Mini has now been complete and is posted above 

Welcome @Stoefnick 
I'm very happy to hear this helped you - makes the effort totally worthwhile 
Enjoy the kit if you do get it, I'm loving mine 
Enjoy the forum

And to all the rest who have posted so far, thanks for the kind words, I do appreciate it!


----------



## Rob Fisher

@free3dom you rock! You are a class act Pieter! Awesome job!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

Rob Fisher said:


> @free3dom you rock! You are a class act Pieter! Awesome job!



Thanks Rob, I really appreciate it!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Andre

free3dom said:


> The tutorial/review for the Subox Mini has now been complete and is posted above
> 
> Welcome @Stoefnick
> I'm very happy to hear this helped you - makes the effort totally worthwhile
> Enjoy the kit if you do get it, I'm loving mine
> Enjoy the forum
> 
> And to all the rest who have posted so far, thanks for the kind words, I do appreciate it!


Five star work, @free3dom. Thank you so much. What a pleasure it was to read through that. Now I cannot wait to try the Subox Mini. Just waiting for the vendors to get spare coils so I can order all at once.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

Andre said:


> Five star work, @free3dom. Thank you so much. What a pleasure it was to read through that. Now I cannot wait to try the Subox Mini. Just waiting for the vendors to get spare coils so I can order all at once.



Thanks @Andre, I'm glad you enjoyed it - and if it wasn't already apparent I am really enjoying this device 

I too am looking forward to getting my hands on some more of these coils (especially the 1.5 Ohm ones). So far I know for a fact that @KieranD from Vape Cartel has them incoming, but I do hope all the other vendors will get them as well. These are going to be massively popular and I would not like to see them running out everywhere.

That said, something I perhaps didn't mention was that, switching to the the smaller airflow setting while using the RBA base works exceptionally well for mouth-to-lung vaping. I suppose it's due to the much improved wicking holes being able to keep up with the lower airflow.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

@free3dom - that was BRILLIANT

I loved the way you gave an intro to vaping with the major terms - all in such a concise manner. That takes skill!

And then the detailed Subox posts. With all those pictures! Really amazing. And so friendly to the newer vaper. Lol, so cool about the stickers to put on the batteries. Nice touch that you touched on that. 

Well done and thanks for all the effort. I am sure many more Subox kits will fly off the shelves because of this. 

Now I want one!

Thanks again for all the effort. Great stuff!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cave Johnson

This thread. It's epic.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle

Excellent read. Was trying to decide between the evic vt and this. I think now this is a definite buy.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## free3dom

Thanks @Silver, I appreciate it 

Hopefully helping some new vapers get something good right off the bat, which will last them for a good long while, makes this all worth the effort 

Of course, the fact that this device (for which I had very high hopes) has not only lived up to my expectations, but far exceeded them played a big role towards me doing this. I almost feel like giving KangerTech a hug for making this kit 

I can safely say that all but the most jaded of vapers will appreciate this kit - they've really outdone themselves

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Delaray69

Awesome introduction and review!

Thanks alot

Any Idea where in CPT one can find this mod? and also whats the lowest OHM the mod allows? I know with the istick 30w u can't go lower than 0.5ohm if i remember correctly....

Thanks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

Delaray69 said:


> Awesome introduction and review!
> 
> Thanks alot
> 
> Any Idea where in CPT one can find this mod? and also whats the lowest OHM the mod allows? I know with the istick 30w u can't go lower than 0.5ohm if i remember correctly....
> 
> Thanks



No idea where in CPT these will be available but I'm sure most of the vendors will be bringing these in and I'm sure there will be more info on availability in the coming week when most of the stock will arrive.

As to lowest resistance, I forgot to mention that. The mod supports resistances between 0.3 Ohm and 1.6 Ohm (above 1.6 Ohm it can't reach 50W - not that you'd ever need to push a 1.7 Ohm coil that high anyways).

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Delaray69

free3dom said:


> No idea where in CPT these will be available but I'm sure most of the vendors will be bringing these in and I'm sure there will be more info on availability in the coming week when most of the stock will arrive.
> 
> As to lowest resistance, I forgot to mention that. The mod supports resistances between 0.3 Ohm and 1.6 Ohm (above 1.6 Ohm it can't reach 50W - not that you'd ever need to push a 1.7 Ohm coil that high anyways).



Thats awesome!

I will definitely be keeping my eyes open the next week or 2 (as I'm buying a regulated mod in the next week or 2)

Once again thanks for this post and really good work on all of the info!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Awesome @free3dom ! I love it! Thanks so much.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET

Awesome writeup dude. Great little kit this,  thoroughly enjoying mine.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## yuganp

Thanks for great write up @free3dom.

New recommendations will now be the subox mini or ego one depending on the form factor for converts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## nemo

@free3dom absolutely brilliant thread going to be my new URL I hand out. Very well written and just enough detail on the different abbreviations. Reads very well and supplies enough information regarding both the device and vaping, not overwhelming.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

Nicely done @free3dom 

Reading your posts made me feel like i have to add a subox to my collection.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

Thanks for the all kind words, I appreciate everyone taking the time to do so 

@yuganp form factor is probably the only "con" to this device, but the device is very comfortable to hold - as I have discovered most people I hand it to tend to hang onto it and not want to give it back 

The white model should also appeal to some people and make it easier for them to consider this different form factor


----------



## Ravynheart

@free3dom thank you for this post! It definitely removed the intimidating factor about the new set up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stoefnick

And so it started....

1.5 ohm is in on 20watts and getting abit of juice in my mouth..







Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Ravynheart said:


> @free3dom thank you for this post! It definitely removed the intimidating factor about the new set up!



You are very welcome - glad it helped  And yes of course, most of this still applies to the original SubTanks as well


----------



## free3dom

Stoefnick said:


> And so it started....
> 
> 1.5 ohm is in on 20watts and getting abit of juice in my mouth..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



Nice 

Lower the power a bit if it's spitting - it might also just be the new coil settling in

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Zaskar09

free3dom said:


> All of this comes in at around R1000 to R1200 (with a battery) - *many vendors will be bundling the device with a battery for a good deal too*, so look out for these.



Thanks for a great write-up, definitely seems like something worth looking into when I upgrade. Any more info on this yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Zaskar09 said:


> Thanks for a great write-up, definitely seems like something worth looking into when I upgrade. Any more info on this yet?



The stock should be starting to arrive now, so I reckon by tonight or tomorrow the vendors will start offering these - including the ones bundled with a battery

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## audiophile011

AWESOME post @free3dom 

Thanks for taking the time to put it together! My internals ache to get my hands on the Subox. Sadly it will have to wait for a later time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## free3dom

audiophile011 said:


> My *internals ache* to get my hands on the Subox.





Sorry for making your internals ache


----------



## Stoefnick

Good Evening guys,

So I have been vaping the Subox for most of the day on the 1.5 ohm coil and a 6 mg liquid, this to be exact http://www.vapeking.co.za/world-wonders-great-wall-0mg-clone.html...

Is it normal for it to hit you really hard on the throat??

Like i am taking a normal mouth to lung at the med size air intake but its really scratching my throat.

I am also vaping this between 15 to 20 watts.

Am I doing something wrong?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA

Wow fantastic review!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Fantastic thread bro!! Great job!! Love it!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide

So I can safely assume that the subox mini will be an "ever-so-slightly" better purchase than another iStick 50W and a current sub tank mini?


----------



## DarkSide

Stoefnick said:


> Good Evening guys,
> 
> So I have been vaping the Subox for most of the day on the 1.5 ohm coil and a 6 mg liquid, this to be exact http://www.vapeking.co.za/world-wonders-great-wall-0mg-clone.html...
> 
> Is it normal for it to hit you really hard on the throat??
> 
> Like i am taking a normal mouth to lung at the med size air intake but its really scratching my throat.
> 
> I am also vaping this between 15 to 20 watts.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong?



@Stoefnick Don't know this juice, 6mg is a low nic content, what is the pg / vg ratio? At this moment, I am on Skyblue Dulce De Leche, 12mg nic content, this is a 50 / 50 pg and vg blend, and hardly have no throat hit that you are experiencing. I am also a noob at this, just over a month of solid vaping, 18mg nic just makes me light headed, currently using my Nano and firing at 18 Watts. Even when I use my Arctic sub tank with the BTDC 0.5 ohm coil, I do not go higher than 30 watts, if I do, then I get a throat hit, also depending on the juice, Rocket Sheep very gentle on my throat but get quite a hit from Beard Vape, but that could be due to the high nic content. Hopefully the esteemed "enlightened ones" on this forum can be of more assistance to you. Good Luck, hang in there, very envious of your setup.
Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stoefnick

DarkSide said:


> @Stoefnick Don't know this juice, 6mg is a low nic content, what is the pg / vg ratio? At this moment, I am on Skyblue Dulce De Leche, 12mg nic content, this is a 50 / 50 pg and vg blend, and hardly have no throat hit that you are experiencing. I am also a noob at this, just over a month of solid vaping, 18mg nic just makes me light headed, currently using my Nano and firing at 18 Watts. Even when I use my Arctic sub tank with the BTDC 0.5 ohm coil, I do not go higher than 30 watts, if I do, then I get a throat hit, also depending on the juice, Rocket Sheep very gentle on my throat but get quite a hit from Beard Vape, but that could be due to the high nic content. Hopefully the esteemed "enlightened ones" on this forum can be of more assistance to you. Good Luck, hang in there, very envious of your setup.
> Regards




Thanks for the reply @DarkSide ,

I actually noticed this with both of my new flavours , the World Wonders review is linked here http://www.ecigssa.co.za/world-wonders-e-liquid-from-vape-king.t8960/ and the Gummiberry juice http://www.vapeking.co.za/vape-king-e-liquids-gummi-beary-juice-20ml.html

as soon as i take a hit of more than a second i can barely keep it in.... 

The WW juice is high VG i think and the Vapeking juice is 50/50.

I will try an el-cheapo 0mg juice after my tank is empty and see how it goes from there

Any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Yiannaki

Incredible noob guide @free3dom

Very well thought out, expertly written and super useful. Great work choo!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

Stoefnick said:


> Good Evening guys,
> 
> So I have been vaping the Subox for most of the day on the 1.5 ohm coil and a 6 mg liquid, this to be exact http://www.vapeking.co.za/world-wonders-great-wall-0mg-clone.html...
> 
> Is it normal for it to hit you really hard on the throat??
> 
> Like i am taking a normal mouth to lung at the med size air intake but its really scratching my throat.
> 
> I am also vaping this between 15 to 20 watts.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong?



It is definitely not supposed to scratch your throat - that's not a pleasant vape at all.

If this happens with multiple juices (as it appears to do for you) then perhaps the coil is not wicking properly - how is the flavour, does it taste burnt?
Another reason might be that the coil wasn't primed properly (in that case the first hit would have been quite harsh). This causes the wick to burn which results in a terrible vape until it is replaced.

What I'd recommend would be to give the 0.5 Ohm coil a try and see if that works better - if it does then your 1.5 Ohm coil is most likely not working as it should and should be replaced. I know that Vape Cartel has stock of the 1.5 Ohm coils coming in soon.


----------



## free3dom

DarkSide said:


> So I can safely assume that the subox mini will be an "ever-so-slightly" better purchase than another iStick 50W and a current sub tank mini?



That is a very wise assumption - and 100% on the nose. I'd even go so far as to say it's a "quite-a-bit" better purchase

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie

Thanks free3dom, well written thread, clear & very informative - you put a lot of effort & thought into this so we noobs can understand & LEARN - I learnt quite a bit your thread. Thanks man

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stoefnick

free3dom said:


> It is definitely not supposed to scratch your throat - that's not a pleasant vape at all.
> 
> If this happens with multiple juices (as it appears to do for you) then perhaps the coil is not wicking properly - how is the flavour, does it taste burnt?
> Another reason might be that the coil wasn't primed properly (in that case the first hit would have been quite harsh). This causes the wick to burn which results in a terrible vape until it is replaced.
> 
> What I'd recommend would be to give the 0.5 Ohm coil a try and see if that works better - if it does then your 1.5 Ohm coil is most likely not working as it should and should be replaced. I know that Vape Cartel has stock of the 1.5 Ohm coils coming in soon.




Hi @free3dom,

Thank you for this I sent you a pm regarding this, i don't want to hijack your epic post review .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LFC

Epic write up @free3dom

Will definitely be picking up one of these

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

After some internal deliberation I have added a section on battery safety to the original post (at the very bottom of it). For those who have already read it, please take the time to go read that - this is very important to know about, even if you don't fully understand the technical aspects.

Vape safely

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

free3dom said:


> After some internal deliberation I have added a section on battery safety to the original post (at the very bottom of it). For those who have already read it, please take the time to go read that - this is very important to know about, even if you don't fully understand the technical aspects.
> 
> Vape safely


A great addition, and done very well. Thanks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Twisper

Was very, very helpful for me as well. I have read so many write ups on battery safety and this explanation sums it up 100% in and in a short few words...


----------



## Andre

*A breakthrough*​HRH has been vaping on an iStick 20W with mAN (Mini Aspire Nautilus) since beginning of November 2014 (a long time in vaping terms). And enjoying it, loving the size and the convenience. Always on the lowest possible power setting and only one juice (VM Berry Blaze at 9 mg). Coil units last about a week, and not inexpensive. She has never shown any interest in any of the other mods or tanks, to the contrary - iStick 50W too big, RTAs horrible, eGrip too heavy, etcetera. Gave me strict instructions to never ever again buy her other vaping gear!

I loved the form and functionality of the Subox Mini on first sight. With @free3dom's great write up above, I thought this might work for HRH. So when she mentioned a bigger juice capacity might be nice from time to time, I jumped and suggested we get her a Subox Mini. In a passing moment of weakness she agreed.

Received from Skyblue yesterday morning. Washed the atomizer, inserted the 1.5 ohm coil unit and filled with Berry Blaze. Set to the smallest air flow. Inserted an Efest 3100 mAh (with the red sticker strip). Took a few toots. Presented to HRH. "No, I told you I do not want other devices!". "But, you agreed - for more juice capacity?". "Oh, ok, let's try it.".

Drip tip far too big a bore, replaced with her own little black one used on the mAN. Much better. Played with the air flow settings. Settled on the biggest airflow (I was flabbergasted). Tuned the power - settled on 10W. Quickly got used to the bigger tank and the somewhat heavier gear. She is impressed that the battery can just be swapped out if needed. Appreciates the bigger vapour volume. She would love a silicone sleeve for it.

HRH has been using the Subox Mini since. And loving it. The world is at peace!

Next step: Slip the RBA base in there.

Confirmation: From a little bit of practical experience now, I can confirm what @free3dom has asserted in starting this thread. This is a really solid mod, perfect for beginners and more experienced vapers alike - can grow with you. Flavour is much better than from the first iteration of this atomizer (which I hated) and comparable to the flavour from the mAN.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> *A breakthrough*​HRH has been vaping on an iStick 20W with mAN since beginning of November 2014 (a long time in vaping terms). And enjoying it, loving the size and the convenience. Always on the lowest possible power setting and only one juice (VM Berry Blaze at 9 mg). Coil units last about a week, and not inexpensive. She has never shown any interest in any of the other mods or tanks, to the contrary - iStick 50W too big, RTAs horrible, eGrip too heavy, etcetera. Gave me strict instructions to never ever again buy her other vaping gear!
> 
> I loved the form and functionality of the Subox Mini on first sight. With @free3dom's great write up above, I thought this might work for HRH. So when she mentioned a bigger juice capacity might be nice from time to time, I jumped and suggested we get her a Subox Mini. In a passing moment of weakness she agreed.
> 
> Received from Skyblue yesterday morning. Washed the atomizer, inserted the 1.5 ohm coil unit and filled with Berry Blaze. Set to the smallest air flow. Inserted an Efest 3100 mAh (with the red sticker strip). Took a few toots. Presented to HRH. "No, I told you I do not want other devices!". "But, you agreed - for more juice capacity?". "Oh, ok, let's try it.".
> 
> Drip tip far too big a bore, replaced with her own little black one used on the mAN. Much better. Played with the air flow settings. Settled on the biggest airflow (I was flabbergasted). Tuned the power - settled on 10W. Quickly got used to the bigger tank and the somewhat heavier gear. She is impressed that the battery can just be swapped out if needed. Appreciates the bigger vapour volume. She would love a silicone sleeve for it.
> 
> HRH has been using the Subox Mini since. And loving it. The world is at peace!
> 
> Next step: Slip the RBA base in there.
> 
> Confirmation: From a little bit of practical experience now, I can confirm what @free3dom has asserted in starting this thread. This is a really solid mod, perfect for beginners and more experienced vapers alike - can grow with you. Flavour is much better than from the first iteration of this atomizer (which I hated) and comparable to the flavour from the mAN.



Marvellous @Andre!

That speaks volumes for this setup

Loved the chirps "in a moment of weakness" and "next step: slip in the rba base" - lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

free3dom said:


> After some internal deliberation I have added a section on battery safety to the original post (at the very bottom of it). For those who have already read it, please take the time to go read that - this is very important to know about, even if you don't fully understand the technical aspects.
> 
> Vape safely



Great addition on battery safety @free3dom 
I can re-iterate @free3dom 's recommendation that people should go re-read that piece if they havent done so already

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

Andre said:


> *A breakthrough*​HRH has been vaping on an iStick 20W with mAN (Mini Aspire Nautilus) since beginning of November 2014 (a long time in vaping terms). And enjoying it, loving the size and the convenience. Always on the lowest possible power setting and only one juice (VM Berry Blaze at 9 mg). Coil units last about a week, and not inexpensive. She has never shown any interest in any of the other mods or tanks, to the contrary - iStick 50W too big, RTAs horrible, eGrip too heavy, etcetera. Gave me strict instructions to never ever again buy her other vaping gear!
> 
> I loved the form and functionality of the Subox Mini on first sight. With @free3dom's great write up above, I thought this might work for HRH. So when she mentioned a bigger juice capacity might be nice from time to time, I jumped and suggested we get her a Subox Mini. In a passing moment of weakness she agreed.
> 
> Received from Skyblue yesterday morning. Washed the atomizer, inserted the 1.5 ohm coil unit and filled with Berry Blaze. Set to the smallest air flow. Inserted an Efest 3100 mAh (with the red sticker strip). Took a few toots. Presented to HRH. "No, I told you I do not want other devices!". "But, you agreed - for more juice capacity?". "Oh, ok, let's try it.".
> 
> Drip tip far too big a bore, replaced with her own little black one used on the mAN. Much better. Played with the air flow settings. Settled on the biggest airflow (I was flabbergasted). Tuned the power - settled on 10W. Quickly got used to the bigger tank and the somewhat heavier gear. She is impressed that the battery can just be swapped out if needed. Appreciates the bigger vapour volume. She would love a silicone sleeve for it.
> 
> HRH has been using the Subox Mini since. And loving it. The world is at peace!
> 
> Next step: Slip the RBA base in there.
> 
> Confirmation: From a little bit of practical experience now, I can confirm what @free3dom has asserted in starting this thread. This is a really solid mod, perfect for beginners and more experienced vapers alike - can grow with you. Flavour is much better than from the first iteration of this atomizer (which I hated) and comparable to the flavour from the mAN.



That is fantastic news, so happy to hear it 

Very interesting to hear she preferred the larger airflow. But that's one of the main benefits of this device - something for everyone (and adjustable on a whim) 

I'd love to hear how operation "RBA Slip" turns out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> *A breakthrough*​HRH has been vaping on an iStick 20W with mAN (Mini Aspire Nautilus) since beginning of November 2014 (a long time in vaping terms). And enjoying it, loving the size and the convenience. Always on the lowest possible power setting and only one juice (VM Berry Blaze at 9 mg). Coil units last about a week, and not inexpensive. She has never shown any interest in any of the other mods or tanks, to the contrary - iStick 50W too big, RTAs horrible, eGrip too heavy, etcetera. Gave me strict instructions to never ever again buy her other vaping gear!
> 
> I loved the form and functionality of the Subox Mini on first sight. With @free3dom's great write up above, I thought this might work for HRH. So when she mentioned a bigger juice capacity might be nice from time to time, I jumped and suggested we get her a Subox Mini. In a passing moment of weakness she agreed.
> 
> Received from Skyblue yesterday morning. Washed the atomizer, inserted the 1.5 ohm coil unit and filled with Berry Blaze. Set to the smallest air flow. Inserted an Efest 3100 mAh (with the red sticker strip). Took a few toots. Presented to HRH. "No, I told you I do not want other devices!". "But, you agreed - for more juice capacity?". "Oh, ok, let's try it.".
> 
> Drip tip far too big a bore, replaced with her own little black one used on the mAN. Much better. Played with the air flow settings. Settled on the biggest airflow (I was flabbergasted). Tuned the power - settled on 10W. Quickly got used to the bigger tank and the somewhat heavier gear. She is impressed that the battery can just be swapped out if needed. Appreciates the bigger vapour volume. She would love a silicone sleeve for it.
> 
> HRH has been using the Subox Mini since. And loving it. The world is at peace!
> 
> Next step: Slip the RBA base in there.
> 
> Confirmation: From a little bit of practical experience now, I can confirm what @free3dom has asserted in starting this thread. This is a really solid mod, perfect for beginners and more experienced vapers alike - can grow with you. Flavour is much better than from the first iteration of this atomizer (which I hated) and comparable to the flavour from the mAN.



OK then it's official! This is our recommended starter kit from this day forward! 

PS I swore I wouldn't buy another mod and tank but my Subox arrives today!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The new Subox rocks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## nemo

Rob Fisher said:


> OK then it's official! This is our recommended starter kit from this day forward!
> 
> PS I swore I wouldn't buy another mod and tank but my Subox arrives today!


'

I am starting to realise that saying I will never by another mod or tank again is like Making a New Years resolution in the moment or the day after the companies Christmas Party that had an open bar. 



Enjoy the new toy Sir!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ET

Andre said:


> Inserted an Efest 3100 mAh (with the red sticker strip).​




Eish meneer, you using the battery pictured below?. Not rated near actual 20 amps, and that mod specifically states you need to use 20 amp batteries. 
​


----------



## Andre

ET said:


> Eish meneer, you using the battery pictured below?. Not rated near actual 20 amps, and that mod specifically states you need to use 20 amp batteries.
> View attachment 30045​


Lol, @ET, those batts are rated (continuous discharge) at around 10A. On the 1.5 ohm coil at 10W they are as safe as houses - pulling less than 3A. They are probably just protecting themselves in the manual.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom

Andre said:


> Lol, @ET, those batts are rated (continuous discharge) at around 10A. On the 1.5 ohm coil at 10W they are as safe as houses - pulling less than 3A. They are probably just protecting themselves in the manual.



Absolutely, I've used that exact same one on mine for more than a day (while using the 1.5 Ohm coil)...went through about 1.5 tanks and it was perfect - nice long battery life too 

I think that the 20A rating is to cover the full range of what the device can do (0.3 Ohm @ 50W = 12.9A) - so they aimed high, which is good. 

When using the 1.5 Ohm coil (even at 50W) it will only draw 8.6A 

As long as the person using it knows what they are doing (as @Andre obviously is) then these are perfect for getting nice extended battery life


----------



## ET

free3dom said:


> Absolutely, I've used that exact same one on mine for more than a day (while using the 1.5 Ohm coil)...went through about 1.5 tanks and it was perfect - nice long battery life too
> 
> I think that the 20A rating is to cover the full range of what the device can do (0.3 Ohm @ 50W = 12.9A) - so they aimed high, which is good.
> 
> When using the 1.5 Ohm coil (even at 50W) it will only draw 8.6A
> 
> As long as the person using it knows what they are doing (as @Andre obviously is) then these are perfect for getting nice extended battery life



Ok cool was just worried there for a second

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

ET said:


> Ok cool was just worried there for a second



Better safe than than blowed up 

But this is key for the new vapers actually, as long as you understand how it all works you can always vape safely


----------



## Flo

Thanks for this @free3dom !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mo Khan

Hi there , not sure if this is the right thread to ask but I found an issue with the Subox

My Volts does not change on the Kangertech Subox , it stays the same on 0.0V no matter what i do , please advise if this is normal

this is from day 1 i got the subox and its now 2 weeks still the same, using 0.5 ohm coil and 6mg liquids
Also i notice every time i fire ( the past week only ) i hear a small buzzing sound coming out . It is an electrical buzz, nothing to do with the atomizer.


----------



## zadiac

Mo Khan said:


> Hi there , not sure if this is the right thread to ask but I found an issue with the Subox
> 
> My Volts does not change on the Kangertech Subox , it stays the same on 0.0V no matter what i do , please advise if this is normal
> 
> this is from day 1 i got the subox and its now 2 weeks still the same, using 0.5 ohm coil and 6mg liquids
> Also i notice every time i fire ( the past week only ) i hear a small buzzing sound coming out . It is an electrical buzz, nothing to do with the atomizer.
> View attachment 31931



Your subox is faulty. This is not normal. Return it for a refund/replacement.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## wazarmoto

@Mo Khan that thing is definitely faulty. 

This is my first time using a mod. Still getting to understand battery types and safety. What I would like to know is when is it safe to charge the battery? or rather how would I go about charging it? Can I just charge as I feel or wait for a complete discharge?


----------



## Andre

wazarmoto said:


> @Mo Khan that thing is definitely faulty.
> 
> This is my first time using a mod. Still getting to understand battery types and safety. What I would like to know is when is it safe to charge the battery? or rather how would I go about charging it? Can I just charge as I feel or wait for a complete discharge?


You can charge it on board or take it out and charge it in a separate charger. You can charge as you feel - no need for the battery to be completely discharged at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wazarmoto

Thanks. I actually found a battery yesterday. But the name is UltraFite. Looks a bit dodgy. My cousin sells them in his store. Uses them for the torches he sells for hunting. Accoriding to one customer that was there he swears that they are safe. I decided not to take a chance. Even though R20 was a super bargain, I will wait for my sony to arrive today. Lucky a buddy lent me his spare for the night.


----------



## ET

That ultrafire would go boom

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

Mo Khan said:


> Hi there , not sure if this is the right thread to ask but I found an issue with the Subox
> 
> My Volts does not change on the Kangertech Subox , it stays the same on 0.0V no matter what i do , please advise if this is normal
> 
> this is from day 1 i got the subox and its now 2 weeks still the same, using 0.5 ohm coil and 6mg liquids
> Also i notice every time i fire ( the past week only ) i hear a small buzzing sound coming out . It is an electrical buzz, nothing to do with the atomizer.
> View attachment 31931


@Mo Khan press the fire button and then see if the volts display.

My understanding is that the volts are calculated once you power up the atty.

Mine also shows 0.0V but changes while im vaping, once the fire button is released the volts go back to 0.0

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

wazarmoto said:


> Thanks. I actually found a battery yesterday. But the name is UltraFite. Looks a bit dodgy. My cousin sells them in his store. Uses them for the torches he sells for hunting. Accoriding to one customer that was there he swears that they are safe. I decided not to take a chance. Even though R20 was a super bargain, I will wait for my sony to arrive today. Lucky a buddy lent me his spare for the night.



Here in SA only buy two types of batteries mate. Efest 2800mAh and Samsung 2500mAh (smurfs)
Forget the other batteries. Either too weak or dangerous.
Stick with the ones that are proven as mentioned above.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## wazarmoto

Riaz said:


> @Mo Khan press the fire button and then see if the volts display.
> 
> My understanding is that the volts are calculated once you power up the atty.
> 
> Mine also shows 0.0V but changes while im vaping, once the fire button is released the volts go back to 0.0



But his is making a buzzing sound according to him. It's not supposed to do that am I correct?


----------



## Riaz

wazarmoto said:


> But his is making a buzzing sound according to him. It's not supposed to do that am I correct?


You are indeed correct.

It is not supposed to buzz at all


----------



## ET

Mine has a slight hum every now and then. Not too worried about it


----------



## Mo Khan

Mine also shows 0.0V but changes while im vaping, once the fire button is released the volts go back to 0.0[/QUOTE]
@ Riaz - Thanks that worked )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mo Khan

ET said:


> That ultrafire would go boom


If you want you can use old laptop batteries (inside battery pack) as its the same , just make sure the cells are working


----------



## ET

Mo Khan said:


> If you want you can use old laptop batteries (inside battery pack) as its the same , just make sure the cells are working



Dude we talking the kbox mini here, recommended 20amp drain batteries minumum. Why you talking laptop batteries now?


----------



## wazarmoto

Mo Khan said:


> If you want you can use old laptop batteries (inside battery pack) as its the same , just make sure the cells are working



You get them from power banks as well. Rather play safe than sorry. Don't want to blow my hand off. I had to give my buddy his battery back. I'll stick to my trusty titan pro till I get a battery.


----------



## theyettie

Still happy with my Nautilus Mini with 30W iStick, but this gets me thinking about the future... Great post. Thanks mate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox

this is one brilliant thread thank you

The wait is killing me mine is on route with a buddy in the UK he lands on the 16th.With me only ever having used the dodgy twisp edge i can't wait it's like counting down the sleeps to your birthday 

This group has opened my eyes to so many possibilities it is strange as a smoker i was never bothered about what i smoked but now this is a diffrent story all together i have only been vaping for a month and is sort of becoming an obsession just by all the reserch i have been doing alone 

My youtube account looks like a phonebook with all the subscriptions i have joined there on vaping alone haha

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Eequinox

Just 4 more days to go before i get mine the wait is killing me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Eequinox said:


> Just 4 more days to go before i get mine the wait is killing me



You are gonna love it big time!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Eequinox

Rob Fisher said:


> You are gonna love it big time!


that is not helping me and here i managed to put the suspense and anticipation in the back of my mind and boom back again evil evil evil i feel like a kid waiting for Christmas its quite funny really or that first date with your biggest crush lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Eequinox said:


> that is not helping me and here i managed to put the suspense and anticipation in the back of my mind and boom back again evil evil evil i feel like a kid waiting for Christmas its quite funny really or that first date with your biggest crush lol



And the feeling never goes away on this journey! I'm waiting for a special mod from the USA and Italy and I can barely sleep!


----------



## Eequinox

Rob Fisher said:


> And the feeling never goes away on this journey! I'm waiting for a special mod from the USA and Italy and I can barely sleep!


this is becoming insane i even dreamt about the bloody thing and that scares me

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ZK1

From what I have read here, I think I'm going to get one, seeing that I have gone through two EVOD Kits in the last year and a half and it's time to step up a bit, but with something that still fits the pocket.

Hope to get mine in the next day or two...

Is R990.00 with battery a good price? PS. Don't answer this if it's not in line with forum rules.


----------



## Riaz

ZK1 said:


> From what I have read here, I think I'm going to get one, seeing that I have gone through two EVOD Kits in the last year and a half and it's time to step up a bit, but with something that still fits the pocket.
> 
> Hope to get mine in the next day or two...
> 
> Is R990.00 with battery a good price? PS. Don't answer this if it's not in line with forum rules.


Which battery?


----------



## Andre

ZK1 said:


> From what I have read here, I think I'm going to get one, seeing that I have gone through two EVOD Kits in the last year and a half and it's time to step up a bit, but with something that still fits the pocket.
> 
> Hope to get mine in the next day or two...
> 
> Is R990.00 with battery a good price? PS. Don't answer this if it's not in line with forum rules.


Great price for a new kit if it is a good enough battery (20A).


----------



## ET

ZK1 said:


> From what I have read here, I think I'm going to get one, seeing that I have gone through two EVOD Kits in the last year and a half and it's time to step up a bit, but with something that still fits the pocket.
> 
> Hope to get mine in the next day or two...
> 
> Is R990.00 with battery a good price? PS. Don't answer this if it's not in line with forum rules.



Yup that's a good price there, and i carry mine in my pants pocket all day long


----------



## ZK1

I'm not 100% sure....

But I will make sure I take a 20A.

It's from Vape Club, I'm sure the lady knows which one. But I will make sure and if it's not a 20A will get one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

ZK1 said:


> I'm not 100% sure....
> 
> But I will make sure I take a 20A.
> 
> It's from Vape Club, I'm sure the lady knows which one. But I will make sure and if it's not a 20A will get one.


I trust Vapeclub to provide the correct battery, (just checked, it's a Samsung 25r) and at that price it's an absolute bargain, but I see they're out of stock


----------



## ZK1

She said that she might get on Saturday, so I asked her to reserve one for me. So I can check back with them tomorrow afternoon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

ZK1 said:


> She said that she might get on Saturday, so I asked her to reserve one for me. So I can check back with them tomorrow afternoon.


That's awesome! You're going to love that thing


----------



## ZK1

Now I'm starting to worry if she kept me one! ha ha.

But I actually sent her an Email as well.


----------



## ZK1

Just got one from Vape Club, great service.

R990.00 with battery!!!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Andre

ZK1 said:


> Just got one from Vape Club, great service.
> 
> R990.00 with battery!!!


Great stuff. Let us know how you find it.


----------



## ZK1

I should have read the intro again, but you know how it is, f...k the manual, go straight into it. he he.

I didn't see that it has a 0.5ohm coil it it, so I was trying to vape at 15w and it leaked a bit, but then I realized that it's the 0.5 so I cranked it up to 30w and not it's doing just great.

But now I have to explain to the wife where I got this thing.

So I will just come down with the price I paid! he he.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## GerharddP

ZK1 said:


> I should have read the intro again, but you know how it is, f...k the manual, go straight into it. he he.
> 
> I didn't see that it has a 0.5ohm coil it it, so I was trying to vape at 15w and it leaked a bit, but then I realized that it's the 0.5 so I cranked it up to 30w and not it's doing just great.
> 
> But now I have to explain to the wife where I got this thing.
> 
> So I will just come down with the price I paid! he he.



Mate..If I had to give the misses the correct amount I've spent i would well and truly be fcked.....Even then if I trade something I've only had for a month or two and only used every now and then for lets say a reo, she freaks out. Trying to explain to her (non vaper/smoker) "but honey ITS A FRIGGIN REO" is an exercise in futility.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ZK1

Obviously I'm going to quote at least half the price it was....


----------



## GerharddP

ZK1 said:


> Obviously I'm going to quote at least half the price it was....


DONT DO IT FOR THE LOVE OF GOD MAN....They are very cleaver creatures and are made to put value on stuff..she is going to be like..that seems to be more than that...and youll be like...umumyes


----------



## ZK1

Damn....uhm and I had this whole story figured out....

Demo unit?

Returned gift that was opened.....think I'm going with this one. ha ha ha


----------



## BumbleBee

hahaha.... @ZK1 you're so screwed man

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nick

Sounds like me with my fly fishing gear... my only hope is that if I die she does not sell it for the price I told her I had payed for it...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eequinox

Just an


Rob Fisher said:


> You are gonna love it big time!


 update YES i do LOVE it plus side makes yummy juice even more yummy and @#$% juice even @#$%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZK1

I'm still alive, but the look I got almost killed me! ha ha ha!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Cave Johnson

I once gave the true price of what I paid...

I wish I hadn't...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Daniel Saaiman

Got mine today and I'm super happy with it so far! Thanks for a very good post!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Daniel Saaiman said:


> Got mine today and I'm super happy with it so far! Thanks for a very good post!
> View attachment 35264


And you take awesome pictures, photographer and adventurer!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Daniel Saaiman said:


> Got mine today and I'm super happy with it so far! Thanks for a very good post!
> View attachment 35264


Congrats man! A great device and a stunning picture  

Wishing you many happy toots!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Yip, super photo @Daniel Saaiman

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## 7thSon_Vape

I recently started using a RTA with "pancake" wicking. my ohm reading is on 0.5 and no matter what wattage its on it will make a loud popping sound and will "spit" juice into either my mouth or my drip tip. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## DougP

@7thSon send me a PM with your number I will assist you telephonically because there is a number of things that could do this with the wicking

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## 7thSon_Vape

I want to know if it possible to do a dual coil build on the subtank mini

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP

yup do them often.
28 g kanthal 11 wraps 2 mm ID


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## 7thSon_Vape

DougP said:


> yup do them often.
> 28 g kanthal 11 wraps 2 mm ID
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Will it work with 26g kanthal?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP

Tight fit but yes

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro

Thank you for this thread. I'm up and running and have replaced my Twisp with a big boy toy now

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Cave Johnson

DougP said:


> yup do them often.
> 28 g kanthal 11 wraps 2 mm ID
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk




Pics please!


----------



## Eequinox

7thSon_Vape said:


> I want to know if it possible to do a dual coil build on the subtank mini
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


it is possible have seen a pic on here somewhere of a dual coil build


----------



## 7thSon_Vape

I haven't seen one, and I haven't had the chance to try it. Can someone please post a picture

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eequinox

7thSon_Vape said:


> I haven't seen one, and I haven't had the chance to try it. Can someone please post a picture
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


have a look at this

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Puff Daddy

These kangertech starter kits have been flying off the shelves like crazing in cape town, i hear they are actually very good for the price. And their coils can be found almost anywhere, so thats also a plus


----------



## Neal

Mate,
Latecomer to this post, but what fantastic information. Thanks a mill brother.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox

did a bit messing around today made a twisted 24 guage kanthal comes in at .3 ohms a lot nicer for me than a normal coil looks untidy but i dont think its bad for my 1st go this build is in the Sapor dripper with replaced screws as my screws were all stripped and this works great


----------



## Stosta

Awesome! Thank you sir, just the thread I have been looking for!


----------



## wiesbang

Wow. This is so awesome.
Every time I heard a certain term I would go google it and most of the time it very technical. 
This was very informative and easy to understand for us noobs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Just killed time while at work. Great write up and by God, thanx for taking the time to do it. 
What I like about the subox mini is in the RBA you can do a dual coil to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie

Late response to this but I am new. Started vaping with evod starter kit a while ago as a non smoker( well i would have a cigarette on occasion) and two weeks into vaping i want more!! Take it that this device is a big step up from the evod device cloud wise ☺ ? Is it too quick to make the jump considering the price tag?


----------



## Silver

Schnappie said:


> Late response to this but I am new. Started vaping with evod starter kit a while ago as a non smoker( well i would have a cigarette on occasion) and two weeks into vaping i want more!! Take it that this device is a big step up from the evod device cloud wise ☺ ? Is it too quick to make the jump considering the price tag?



Hi @Schnappie 
Welcome to the forum - feel free to introduce yourself at the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

Regarding the Subox Mini, no, its not too quick to make the jump. If you feel you need a more intense vape, then go right ahead. 

The Subox kit is a great device and enjoyed by many vapers on this forum. Some people have been using it for quite some time. The nice thing about the tank is that it allows you to use commercial coils that you buy as well as build your own coils. It will produce a way more intense vape than the Evod starter kit. 

All the best and let us know how it goes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie

Mu


Silver said:


> Hi @Schnappie
> Welcome to the forum - feel free to introduce yourself at the following thread:
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/
> 
> Regarding the Subox Mini, no, its not too quick to make the jump. If you feel you need a more intense vape, then go right ahead.
> 
> The Subox kit is a great device and enjoyed by many vapers on this forum. Some people have been using it for quite some time. The nice thing about the tank is that it allows you to use commercial coils that you buy as well as build your own coils. It will produce a way more intense vape than the Evod starter kit.
> 
> All the best and let us know how it goes


 

Thanks a million for the quick response. Cant wait to try it out then ☺ i will go to that thread thanx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

So I was looking for the right thread to post this in, and this one seemed to be the closest! I tried my hand with RBA deck this weekend. I used pre-rolled coils (from Eciggies) so I'm not sure what type of wire was used. So after watching the riptripper video I went for it.

In my first attempt, I attached the coil, my Subox read it at 0.5 ohms, so all was looking good! I dry fired it, and then I then put in the cotton (it felt like I had to force it more than they did in the video, so maybe this is why the problem came up), wet it, and all was still looking good. I attached the cap and carried on. As soon as I started vaping, my resistance reading shot up to 0.7, then 1.3, then 3. Being terrified of these batteries I quickly turned the device off and disassembled it, and went back to my factory made coil!

My second attempt, I used less cotton, and it felt like the process went a lot smoother. Still a 0.5ohm coil, and the same steps were followed. No climbing resistance while I used it, so whatever I did wrong the first time seems to have been corrected. I took a nice long pull, and my drip tip (the standard one that comes with the kit) heated up BIG time, to the point where it hurt my lips a little.

So my questions are as follows:

1. This whole process was terrifying, how close was I to blowing my hand off?
2. Any ideas as to why the resistance climbed the way it did on my first attempt?
3. What would cause the insane heat on my second attempt?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated! My wife just sits there glaring at me waiting for me to either quit or burn the house down.


----------



## Silver

Hi @Stosta

Kudos for trying.

Don't know all the answers - but just check if the wires were trapped tightly enough under the post screws. Sometimes, you need to recheck the tightness after a test fire because the wires wiggle out a bit.
@Yiannaki advised me before to wrap the wire around the _entire_ post, not just halfway, especially with thinner wire

Not sure if that is the problem, but it could explain the changing resistance...
Strange that it then was stable afterward.

Also could be because it wasnt screwed onto the mod properly and wasnt making proper contact

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Andre

Stosta said:


> So I was looking for the right thread to post this in, and this one seemed to be the closest! I tried my hand with RBA deck this weekend. I used pre-rolled coils (from Eciggies) so I'm not sure what type of wire was used. So after watching the riptripper video I went for it.
> 
> In my first attempt, I attached the coil, my Subox read it at 0.5 ohms, so all was looking good! I dry fired it, and then I then put in the cotton (it felt like I had to force it more than they did in the video, so maybe this is why the problem came up), wet it, and all was still looking good. I attached the cap and carried on. As soon as I started vaping, my resistance reading shot up to 0.7, then 1.3, then 3. Being terrified of these batteries I quickly turned the device off and disassembled it, and went back to my factory made coil!
> 
> My second attempt, I used less cotton, and it felt like the process went a lot smoother. Still a 0.5ohm coil, and the same steps were followed. No climbing resistance while I used it, so whatever I did wrong the first time seems to have been corrected. I took a nice long pull, and my drip tip (the standard one that comes with the kit) heated up BIG time, to the point where it hurt my lips a little.
> 
> So my questions are as follows:
> 
> 1. This whole process was terrifying, how close was I to blowing my hand off?
> 2. Any ideas as to why the resistance climbed the way it did on my first attempt?
> 3. What would cause the insane heat on my second attempt?
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated! My wife just sits there glaring at me waiting for me to either quit or burn the house down.


What resistance factory made coils did you use? If above 1.0 ohms, the 0.5 ohm will give a much hotter vape - not to everyone's liking. In theory the mod should protect you from blowing your hand off, but caution is always good.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stosta

Andre said:


> What resistance factory made coils did you use? If above 1.0 ohms, the 0.5 ohm will give a much hotter vape - not to everyone's liking. In theory the mod should protect you from blowing your hand off, but caution is always good.


The factory made ones were also the 0.5 ohm. Glad to know that the mod should keep me safe, that should help a lot with my experimenting!


----------



## Metal Liz

Absolutely great thread! Very well written and very informative!

I got my Subox Mini kit from VapeCartel 5 months ago and I absolutely love this little device! It's the best starter kit that I have laid eyes on. From the start it just worked. Needless to say with my clumsiness, it's taken a couple of nasty knocks, the last one broke my driptip, but the device just keeps going. A friend of mine bought me a sleeve for it and now all the bumps and scratches are hidden away and it looks pimping! I would recommend this device to anyone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Metal Liz said:


> Absolutely great thread! Very well written and very informative!
> 
> I got my Subox Mini kit from VapeCartel 5 months ago and I absolutely love this little device! It's the best starter kit that I have laid eyes on. From the start it just worked. Needless to say with my clumsiness, it's taken a couple of nasty knocks, the last one broke my driptip, but the device just keeps going. A friend of mine bought me a sleeve for it and now all the bumps and scratches are hidden away and it looks pimping! I would recommend this device to anyone


Ah, welcome @Metal Liz, long time no see. Hope things are going swell on your side.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Andre said:


> Ah, welcome @Metal Liz, long time no see. Hope things are going swell on your side.



Thanks Andre, good to be back! All good this side, hope you're well too?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie

Metal Liz said:


> Absolutely great thread! Very well written and very informative!
> 
> I got my Subox Mini kit from VapeCartel 5 months ago and I absolutely love this little device! It's the best starter kit that I have laid eyes on. From the start it just worked. Needless to say with my clumsiness, it's taken a couple of nasty knocks, the last one broke my driptip, but the device just keeps going. A friend of mine bought me a sleeve for it and now all the bumps and scratches are hidden away and it looks pimping! I would recommend this device to anyone


Fully agree

This thread helped me build and wick the rba perfectly on my first go and i wont be buying any occ coils again!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Khan83

I'll always have a soft spot for my subox . Was my first proper device(coming from a twisp) & despite being a total noob it was so easy to work with & build on. It's like the Toyota Tazz of the vaping world

After I got the RX200 I've had so many offers from mates at work who want to buy the subox but there is no way I'm parting with it

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Is this still the "gold" standard or are there other starter sub-ohm kits to consider ?


----------



## Stosta

You can also try the Evic VTC, but I went with the subox and I haven't looked back since, it really is an amazing little thing!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

WARMACHINE said:


> Is this still the "gold" standard or are there other starter sub-ohm kits to consider ?


Still a very good starting point, but I think there is a general consensus that the Joyetech Evic VTC Mini is probably a better option as the mod. The Evic Mini can give you 75W of power, is upgradeable and enables you to do temperature control (TC) vaping should you so wish. Solidly built, great screen, easy menu, affordable. If you require more battery life and/or more power, the dual battery Joyetech Cuboid gives you all the Evic Mini does in a little bigger and heavier form factor.
The atomizers Joyetech pair with these mods are, however, not as popular - Ego One and Tron. Many still go for the Subtank Mini atomizer, but on top of a Evic Mini or Cuboid. All of the atomizers mentioned, have a rebuildable option. The Cubis atomizer (also from Joyetech) is very new - I love it, but it does not yet have a rebuildable option, only commercial coil units.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Yes, that eVic looks very good.....decisions, decisions

Is the eVic supplied with a mod ?


----------



## Andre

WARMACHINE said:


> Yes, that eVic looks very good.....decisions, decisions
> 
> Is the eVic supplied with a mod ?


The Evic is a mod, you probably meant atomizer? In full kit form, yes, but you also get it in "express" form, which is the mod only.

Best pricing I have come across for the the Evic Mini (mod) plus the Subtank Mini (atomizer) plus a battery and a charger: http://www.thepuffstation.co.za/collections/the-stash

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

thanks Andre. What would be the difference from this unit, to what you are suggesting from puff station:

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...products/evic-vtc-mini-kit-incl-tron-atomiser


----------



## wiesbang

WARMACHINE said:


> thanks Andre. What would be the difference from this unit, to what you are suggesting from puff station:
> 
> http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...products/evic-vtc-mini-kit-incl-tron-atomiser


The atty is different.
The tron only works with stock coils and the subtank can use standard and buildable coils


----------



## Duffie12

wiesbang said:


> The atty is different.
> The tron only works with stock coils and the subtank can use standard and buildable coils



I think the Ego One CLR (rebuildable) coils work in this tank. As do the Ti and Ni temp control coils and their rebuildable versions.


----------



## Andre

WARMACHINE said:


> thanks Andre. What would be the difference from this unit, to what you are suggesting from puff station:
> 
> http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...products/evic-vtc-mini-kit-incl-tron-atomiser


The Tron atomizer is different from the Subtank mini atomizer. HRH uses the TRON with the CLR rebuildable coil head and is very satisfied with the vape quality, but this is probably a mouth to lung atomizer only. On the Subtank Mini one can do both mouth to lung and direct to lung hits.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightwalker

Just get a RX200 with the Crius v3 velocity deck and don't look back.
Or the RX200 with the Griffin RDA

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Got the subox mini, can't wait to fire it up. Fakes must be a huge problem in this industry.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

WARMACHINE said:


> Got the subox mini, can't wait to fire it up. Fakes must be a huge problem in this industry.
> 
> View attachment 43617


Lucky! I wish I was firing up mine for the first time all over again

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## WARMACHINE

I am a noob with mods. Recently got a Subox mini, and loving it. I have a couple of questions. I have checked the thread but can't seem to find all the answers


On 1.5 ohm stock coil, I can't Vape above 17 watts, without getting a burning taste, what would be the reason ?
I vape about 5ml a day, how long can I expect a coil to last ?
Other than cost, what are the benefits to building coils over buying stock coils ?
I have noticed liquid in the airflow section of the tank every now and then. Should this be a concern ?
Are the airflow adjustments just for cloud production, or does it have other functions ?
What sort of maintenance should I be giving the device ? The reason I ask, is my pen style device needs to be kept in tip-top shape to get a decent tasting vape, yet this device seems to just keep working. I have done nothing in the last 2 weeks, other than charge and re-fill juice.


----------



## Stosta

WARMACHINE said:


> I am a noob with mods. Recently got a Subox mini, and loving it. I have a couple of questions. I have checked the thread but can't seem to find all the answers
> 
> 
> On 1.5 ohm stock coil, I can't Vape above 17 watts, without getting a burning taste, what would be the reason ?
> I vape about 5ml a day, how long can I expect a coil to last ?
> Other than cost, what are the benefits to building coils over buying stock coils ?
> I have noticed liquid in the airflow section of the tank every now and then. Should this be a concern ?
> Are the airflow adjustments just for cloud production, or does it have other functions ?
> What sort of maintenance should I be giving the device ? The reason I ask, is my pen style device needs to be kept in tip-top shape to get a decent tasting vape, yet this device seems to just keep working. I have done nothing in the last 2 weeks, other than charge and re-fill juice.



1. It could be the wicking, but in all honesty I couldn't explain why, I don't have much experience with a 1.5ohm setup.
2. I reckon a stock coil would last a little over a week at that rate.
3. Benefits to rebuilding - Custom made flavour and taste, also, it's just fun!
4. Unless that liquid is ending up EVERYWHERE, then no, chances are its just something else, but no reason for concern unless it's consistent!
5. The airflow is there as it can effect flavour and cloud production, but also so you can choose what suits your vaping-style better. I like lung hits so its better to keep it wide open, but for MTL (which I gather you're after), the smaller setting is best.
6. That's the beauty of the Subox! Make sure you clean your tank though, good hygiene practices are essential, remember that you're putting your mouth on that thing all day. Would you use a fork for two weeks with no cleaning? Probably not 

Hope this helps a bit!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

@Stosta Thank you, great info


----------



## Wesley

WARMACHINE said:


> I am a noob with mods. Recently got a Subox mini, and loving it. I have a couple of questions. I have checked the thread but can't seem to find all the answers
> 
> 
> On 1.5 ohm stock coil, I can't Vape above 17 watts, without getting a burning taste, what would be the reason ?
> I vape about 5ml a day, how long can I expect a coil to last ?
> Other than cost, what are the benefits to building coils over buying stock coils ?
> I have noticed liquid in the airflow section of the tank every now and then. Should this be a concern ?
> Are the airflow adjustments just for cloud production, or does it have other functions ?
> What sort of maintenance should I be giving the device ? The reason I ask, is my pen style device needs to be kept in tip-top shape to get a decent tasting vape, yet this device seems to just keep working. I have done nothing in the last 2 weeks, other than charge and re-fill juice.


At 1.5ohm with 17 watts you are pulling around 5 volts which way too hot for the cotton to keep up. It is burning the cotton, hence the burnt taste. A 1.5ohm coil is best vaper around 12 watts, or 3.4 to 4.2 volts (you can see the voltage on the screen when you press the fire button).

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre

WARMACHINE said:


> I am a noob with mods. Recently got a Subox mini, and loving it. I have a couple of questions. I have checked the thread but can't seem to find all the answers
> 
> 
> On 1.5 ohm stock coil, I can't Vape above 17 watts, without getting a burning taste, what would be the reason ?
> I vape about 5ml a day, how long can I expect a coil to last ?
> Other than cost, what are the benefits to building coils over buying stock coils ?
> I have noticed liquid in the airflow section of the tank every now and then. Should this be a concern ?
> Are the airflow adjustments just for cloud production, or does it have other functions ?
> What sort of maintenance should I be giving the device ? The reason I ask, is my pen style device needs to be kept in tip-top shape to get a decent tasting vape, yet this device seems to just keep working. I have done nothing in the last 2 weeks, other than charge and re-fill juice.



On 1.5 ohm stock coil, I can't Vape above 17 watts, without getting a burning taste, what would be the reason ? That is then the max for your specific coil. Try not to vape it to that point as it won't last as long. For higher power try the 0.5 ohm coil.
I vape about 5ml a day, how long can I expect a coil to last ? Difficult to say, but at 5 ml a day it could last 2 weeks if not abused. You will get the dud coil from time to time. You will taste when the coil needs changing.
Other than cost, what are the benefits to building coils over buying stock coils ? Better flavour, less liquid in the airflow section if wicked right. You can build the coil to a resistance you like. A built coil can last for a long time (2 months about), you only need to dry burn the coil and re-wick from time to time.
I have noticed liquid in the airflow section of the tank every now and then. Should this be a concern ? No, clean it out when you change juices.
Are the airflow adjustments just for cloud production, or does it have other functions ? As answered above.
What sort of maintenance should I be giving the device ? The reason I ask, is my pen style device needs to be kept in tip-top shape to get a decent tasting vape, yet this device seems to just keep working. I have done nothing in the last 2 weeks, other than charge and re-fill juice. As per above.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

@Andre Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Wow, that was easy. Put together the RBA, and it works nicely, measured at 0.57 ohms, definitely stronger than the stock coil i have been using. Can run at 20 watts and no dry hits/burnt taste, nice strong favour, but can feel the vape is getting warmer, probably won't go any higher. As mentioned above very easy and forgiving RTA setup. Now time to play around with lower resistance coils

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chezzig

WARMACHINE said:


> I am a noob with mods. Recently got a Subox mini, and loving it. I have a couple of questions. I have checked the thread but can't seem to find all the answers
> 
> 
> On 1.5 ohm stock coil, I can't Vape above 17 watts, without getting a burning taste, what would be the reason ?
> I vape about 5ml a day, how long can I expect a coil to last ?
> Other than cost, what are the benefits to building coils over buying stock coils ?
> I have noticed liquid in the airflow section of the tank every now and then. Should this be a concern ?
> Are the airflow adjustments just for cloud production, or does it have other functions ?
> What sort of maintenance should I be giving the device ? The reason I ask, is my pen style device needs to be kept in tip-top shape to get a decent tasting vape, yet this device seems to just keep working. I have done nothing in the last 2 weeks, other than charge and re-fill juice.


@WARMACHINE , I would try the 0.5 ohm coil, I started on the .5 after using the twisps .. Flavor is great .. Clouds are good and you can up the wattage for a warmer vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE

@Chezzig...I am rocking my RBA at 0.57 ohms, and it is great....really nice

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

WARMACHINE said:


> @Chezzig...I am rocking my RBA at 0.57 ohms, and it is great....really nice


And very difficult to return to the commercial coils once you have done the RBA! Only for emergencies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

free3dom said:


> ...and on and on we go
> 
> The top part of the tank is called a 510 "drip tip". These are a standard as well and you can buy a wide variety of styles and looks which are interchangeable. To remove/replace it (for cleaning or replacement) simply pull on it and push it back in when done (there is an o-ring around the bottom which ensure a tight fit.
> View attachment 29731
> 
> 
> Now before you start using a new coil - every time you replace the coil - you need to "prime" it. This simply means getting some juice in there so that when the coil heats up there is something to vapourize. Failure to do so can ruin your coil by causing what we refer to as a "dry hit" - basically you are burning the cotton wick and inhaling smoke in this case, so it's something to avoid. The same thing happens when your tank runs out of juice, so make sure to fill it up when the juice level falls below the wicking holes of the coil (shown earlier). To prime the coil, hold it at around a 45 degree angle and drip a drop or two of e-liquid (not too much) into the coil - flip it to each of the 4 sides and repeat, just to be safe.
> View attachment 29732
> 
> 
> Now you can fill up your tank and screw the base onto it (again, I'll show filling at the end). And this is what it will look like (except there will be juice in there)
> View attachment 29733
> 
> 
> Now simply line up the bottom of the tank with the hole on the mod and screw it down (turn the tank clockwise). Turn it all the way down, but don't overdo it as that can make it difficult to remove again later on. And now (*very important)* wait for about a minute or two before you start vaping with the tank upright as pictured below - this allows the juice to saturate the wick in the coil (again to prevent a dry hit and ruin your brand new coil). You should do this every time you replace the coil!
> View attachment 29734
> View attachment 29735
> 
> 
> While you are waiting, let's have a quick look at operating the mod, and the information presented on the screen. As mentioned earlier, the *big button* is the fire button - you'll hold this down while you are drawing air through the top of the tank (for the entire duration as vaporization stops when you let go of the button). The two *smaller buttons* (they have *+* and *-* symbols indented on them) are for adjusting power. Power determines how warm the coil will get and hence how warm the vapour you inhale will be. However, the coils have limits to how much power you can apply without causing the dreaded dry hit. These are printed on a piece of paper included in the box, and also varies based on the thickness of the juice you use (indicates as the VG ratio of the juice). Follow these guides to prevent getting dry hits.
> 
> So with the 1.5 Ohm coil you have installed I'd recommend anywhere between 10W and 20W (if you are unsure, start low and increase until you find a setting you like). Push (and hold) one of the little buttons (+/-) until you reach your desired power setting.
> 
> The other info you'll notice on the screen is the battery indicator on the left - which (surprise, surprise) shows how much battery power you have left. When the power runs out this light will flash and you will need to replace the battery to carry on vaping.
> 
> The 1.6 Ohm value at the bottom is the resistance of the installed coil (we are using the 1.5 Ohm coil, a 0.1 variance is totally acceptable). Don't worry too much about this value, but note that if there is some problem with either the coil or the connection between the tank and the mod, this number will turn to 9.99 Ohm and will flash. In this case you may need to replace the coil, or make sure that the tank is screwed on properly.
> 
> The 0.0V value at the top is the amount of voltage being applied. This value changes when you push the fire button and is just an indicator of the value calculated and used by the device based on your set power level. You can read up on Ohm's Law if you are interested, but for now simply know it is there.
> View attachment 29736
> 
> 
> The mod has a range of 7W to 50W (as pictured below).
> View attachment 29737
> View attachment 29738
> 
> 
> *Rebuilding and the RBA Base*
> 
> This section is intended for "later use" when you reach the level where you want to start experimenting with making your own coils. However, the RBA base already comes with a coil (0.5 Ohm) installed it only needs to be wicked. So here I will show this just for interest sake and for those who are upgrading to this for this purpose specifically.
> 
> KangerTech has completely redesigned the RBA base and I can now safely say that when set-up correctly it wicks any type of juice (including max VG) perfectly without any dry hits at high power and while chain vaping.
> 
> Here it is in all it's glory. Notice how the cap is no longer threaded, and the little screw you see is used to keep it in place. The large visible hole now replaces the juice channels and works very similar to the commercial coils.
> View attachment 29739
> 
> 
> Unscrewing the screw by a little bit allows the top section to come off, and this is what it looks like. Notice the notch in the cap, which should be aligned with the screw when placing it back on.
> View attachment 29740
> 
> 
> This is the factory installed 0.5 Ohm coil, and it has seen some vaping already  It should look a lot neater when you open your own RBA base.
> View attachment 29741
> View attachment 29742
> 
> 
> When you want to use this RBA base for the first time, all you need to do is wick it. There is some Japanese cotton included in the box, so you already have everything you need. To get started cut a section off the pad (in the long direction) about 1.5 the width of the coil. Unfortunately I didn't measure mine, but it's quite forgiving and you can just approximate it. Next pull the thin top/bottom layers off the strip (the left/right bits in the image below) which leave a soft and fluffy strip (the right bit below) to work with.
> View attachment 29744
> 
> 
> Now take the strip and roll one end into a small tip (small and long enough to fit through the coil). Then stick it through the coil and pull it through - make sure it goes through tightly, but not too tight as it may bend the coil. If it is too tight, remove the strip and cut a small sliver off then try again. If it is too loose, cut a wider piece. Initially this will take some experimentation, but it soon becomes second nature.
> View attachment 29745
> 
> 
> Once you have the wick through, pull it until there is roughly the amount pictured below on one side, and then cut off the excess on the other side to match. It should look about like the image below.
> View attachment 29746
> 
> 
> Now you need to put the top cap back on (make sure to align the notch with the screw) by lifting the wick ends up while sliding the cap down over them. You should end up with something as pictured below. Once this is done, make sure to fasten the screw at the base of the top cap again - it doesn't have to be tight, just not in the way.
> View attachment 29747
> 
> 
> Finally, take a small screwdriver (flat head recommended) and gently push the wick tails down into the top cap. It should look something like below. The nice thing about this new RBA is that it is very forgiving with wicking.
> View attachment 29748
> 
> 
> Make sure that the cotton completely covers the wicking holes on *both* sides of the top cap.
> View attachment 29749
> View attachment 29750
> 
> 
> At this point, you should take some juice and prime the wick by dripping some juice onto the cotton - get it nice and saturated, but don't overdo it (I didn't take a picture, but it's as simple as applying juice to cotton).
> 
> The just screw the top part back onto the cap, and your RBA is ready to go.
> View attachment 29751
> 
> 
> Basically now the RBA is exactly the same as a commercial coil
> View attachment 29752
> 
> 
> Just screw it into the base, and screw the tank onto the base - after filling...it's coming, I promise!
> View attachment 29753
> View attachment 29754
> 
> 
> *Filling the SubTank with E-liquid (finally!)*
> 
> One of the main reasons I really love the atomizer included in this kit (and the SubTanks that came before it) is how easy it is to fill with e-liquid.
> 
> So here's what you do. Turn the tank upside down, with the drip tip facing down - you can even remove the drip tip and make it stand on it's head which is very stable and makes it a hands-free operation. Now take your favourite e-liquid (I've used some Pink Lady from The E-liquid Project range) and drip the juice into the tank (avoiding the middle section). For maximum capacity fill it up to about 1-2mm below the top of that middle section - as seen in the image below.
> 
> View attachment 29755
> 
> 
> Now take your base, with coil or RBA installed and turn it over and screw it into the tank while leaving the whole thing upside down. Once it is screwed in turn it over and screw it onto your mod. Leave it for a minute or two (with the RBA you can skip this if you primed the wick enough) and then vape it!
> 
> View attachment 29756
> View attachment 29757
> 
> 
> *A Nice Touch from KangerTech*
> 
> Inside the box you will find this little strip with some stickers. The reason for these are not immediately obvious, so let me explain it quickly.
> View attachment 29758
> 
> 
> As can be seen in the image below, the "K" logo on the battery door is a cutout - it is there for venting reasons, and also to look nice. So depending on the battery you use (I've used a black re-wrapped battery) the color will be visible through this hole. These stickers can be placed on your batteries so that the part showing through the hole matches the rest of the device's color highlights (red on the black model and black on the white model). This is completely unneeded, but an really nice touch - kudos to KangerTech for going the extra mile.
> View attachment 29759
> View attachment 29760
> 
> 
> And that is that, hopefully this has provided enough information to get you going with your brand new (and awesome) device.
> 
> Enjoy the vaping


Thanks a mil awsum post☺☺


----------



## WARMACHINE

I installed a geekvape clapton on the RBA. 0.7 ohm resistance, works so well, and so easy to build

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nightwalker

Stosta said:


> Lucky! I wish I was firing up mine for the first time all over again


the subox mini was my second mod kit, and its safe to say, I miss her.


----------



## SAVaper

Hi all. I am new to vaping and this forum.
I bought a Twisp Aero about 2 weeks ago and it's great. Within a week I was down from 20 a day to 5 a day and I love vaping. Only problem I had with the Aero is liquid in my mouth regularly. It once leaked a stain in my breast pocket. 

Because of this post I bought myself the KangerTech Topbox mini. Thank you for the post and all the useful information. I personally appreciate the effort because it solved a puzzle for a newbie like me.

One question about the Topbox: is the vape always so hot? Even on 25w. When I vape it I hear a splatter and get hot liquid on my lips. The mouthpiece even burns my lips a little.

Thanks again

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

SAVaper said:


> Hi all. I am new to vaping and this forum.
> I bought a Twisp Aero about 2 weeks ago and it's great. Within a week I was down from 20 a day to 5 a day and I love vaping. Only problem I had with the Aero is liquid in my mouth regularly. It once leaked a stain in my breast pocket.
> 
> Because of this post I bought myself the KangerTech Topbox mini. Thank you for the post and all the useful information. I personally appreciate the effort because it solved a puzzle for a newbie like me.
> 
> One question about the Topbox: is the vape always so hot? Even on 25w. When I vape it I hear a splatter and get hot liquid on my lips. The mouthpiece even burns my lips a little.
> 
> Thanks again


Good upgrade that! It shouldn't be doing that, what coils are you using? Factory ones or the rebuiladable one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA

Try the higher resistance coil at 15W-18W. I am going to guess that your coil is flooding a bit, this is usually caused by combination of the amount of suction vs the wattage. The equation is the harder you drag on it the higher the wattage and the more open the air flow must be set. If the wattage is too low and/or the airflow is tight with lots of suction applied, excessive liquid is taken into the coil which cannot be vaporised leading to spitting and eventually leaking out the bottom. It is the BIG failure of top/subtanks and affects practically 1 in 5 of all new users of it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## SAVaper

Stosta said:


> Good upgrade that! It shouldn't be doing that, what coils are you using? Factory ones or the rebuiladable one?


Hi, I am using the KangerTech Clapton Coil 0.5ohm 18-70w.
Thanks


----------



## SAVaper

JakesSA said:


> Try the higher resistance coil at 15W-18W. I am going to guess that your coil is flooding a bit, this is usually caused by combination of the amount of suction vs the wattage. The equation is the harder you drag on it the higher the wattage and the more open the air flow must be set. If the wattage is too low and/or the airflow is tight with lots of suction applied, excessive liquid is taken into the coil which cannot be vaporised leading to spitting and eventually leaking out the bottom. It is the BIG failure of top/subtanks and affects practically 1 in 5 of all new users of it.


Hi. Thanks. I will try opening to the biggest vent.


----------



## JakesSA

To get a fresh start, flip the tank upside down, remove the coil wipe it off and blow through the top, catch the liquid coming out the bottom with a tissue. Also check that liquid has not started accumulating in the base below the coil..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouder

@SAVaper Seriously, try switching to the largest airhole and then pulling a straight to lung hit. I never did lung hits but since I started I ONLY do lung hits. Also, seriously consider using the RBA deck! Once you use it you'll never go back to prebuilt coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

JakesSA said:


> To get a fresh start, flip the tank upside down, remove the coil wipe it off and blow through the top, catch the liquid coming out the bottom with a tissue. Also check that liquid has not started accumulating in the base below the coil..


Thanks. Did all of that and it is better now.


----------



## SAVaper

Thanks Clouder. It still feels like the vape is very warm/hot compared to the Twisp Aero or am I making a mistake in comparing?


----------



## WARMACHINE

SAVaper said:


> Thanks Clouder. It still feels like the vape is very warm/hot compared to the Twisp Aero or am I making a mistake in comparing?


It will be warmer, your 18650 battery will produce higher current, and your low resistance coil will draw more current.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

Thank you all. I now have the vent full open and drawing direct to lungs. The vape still feels warm but getting used to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

Once you get an upgraded rba tank you'll find you have way more airflow and you'll be able to take bigger hits with the ability to cool your vape using the adjustable airflows.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

brotiform said:


> Once you get an upgraded rba tank you'll find you have way more airflow and you'll be able to take bigger hits with the ability to cool your vape using the adjustable airflows.


Awesome thanks.
My first aim is to get off the stinkies by using nicotene replacement. Then reducing nicotene over a period.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

Good on you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## P1AY3R

informative!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mmotala

Hi,
so im new to this whole vaping thing trying to quite smoking. im looking to buy a complete kit. Im based in durban.

1. what exactly do i go and buy and how much would it cost and where do i buy it from.

I saw that kangertech sub box mini. then when i did some checking around got all confused comes in different sizes and different power etc.

would really appreciate it if some one could give some guidancee and what is hould go and buy size power and so forth.

thanks


----------



## SAVaper

I recommend:

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/kanger-tobox-mini-full-kit

or

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...co-mini-75w-brushed-metal-full-black-mod-only

I have the Kangertech Topbox Mini and the RBA (rebuildable base) is great.


----------



## mmotala

thanks for the quick reply. any idea how long the battary lasts on these. say on average usage.


----------



## SAVaper

Just read some of my older posts on this thread and I am actually surprised with how uncomfortable the warmer vape was for me.
I am so used to it now that I almost can't remember that it bothered me in the beginning.


----------



## mmotala

ive reading so much at this point im getting more confused i think but will check it out again thanks


----------



## SAVaper

mmotala said:


> thanks for the quick reply. any idea how long the battary lasts on these. say on average usage.



My 18650 battery lasts me a day in the Kbox mini. My dual battery Kbox 120 lasts 2 days. So for me a battery a day.
It's a very good idea to always have a charged spare battery, spare coil and extra juice on hand everywhere you go. I ran out once or twice and then smoked a cig. So stupid. It can easily be avoided by having a backup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

mmotala said:


> ive reading so much at this point im getting more confused i think but will check it out again thanks



Depending on your budget, and if you plan on starting to build your own coils, the RBA in the Kangertech is a great added bonus.


----------



## mmotala

whats the difference between the kangertech sub box mini, dripbox and top box. After doing some research I think I've decided to get one of these i leaf Pico (beginners one) kangertech sub box mini Dripbox or top box. This is where I need the pros help which is the best device to get. I was told at one of the vape stores that the ileaf Pico is the newest one.


----------



## SAVaper

mmotala said:


> whats the difference between the kangertech sub box mini, dripbox and top box. After doing some research I think I've decided to get one of these i leaf Pico (beginners one) kangertech sub box mini Dripbox or top box. This is where I need the pros help which is the best device to get. I was told at one of the vape stores that the ileaf Pico is the newest one.



Subox Mini is the older version tank. Bottom fill
Tobox Mini is the newer version with top fill

I have both and no issue with either. Top fill is nice to have.

Dripbox is a bottom squanker if I am not mistaken.

Pico is newer than the others and is an awesome device. I had one but pif'd it.(gave it to a buddy) I prefer my Topbox Mini only because of the RBA that I can rebuild. Other than that the Pico is a good choice.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## mmotala

SAVaper said:


> Subox Mini is the older version tank. Bottom fill
> Tobox Mini is the newer version with top fill
> 
> I have both and no issue with either. Top fill is nice to have.
> 
> Dripbox is a bottom squanker if I am not mistaken.
> 
> Pico is newer than the others and is an awesome device. I had one but pif'd it.(gave it to a buddy) I prefer my Topbox Mini only because of the RBA that I can rebuild. Other than that the Pico is a good choice.


thanks for the info think ill go for the istick pico. 

appreciate all the help and info from everyone.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## P1AY3R

just got the topbox mini for about a week now, everything is going good
will experiment with coils once the migration from analogue to digital is complete

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

P1AY3R said:


> just got the topbox mini for about a week now, everything is going good
> will experiment with coils once the migration from analogue to digital is complete


Great stuff. All the best.


----------



## Moolz

Anyone having any issues with a leaky subox tank? Been leaking with both OCC and RBA... Any quick fixes?
Would a Protank 4 be any better?


----------



## Clouder

@Moolz a subtank does leak when it is improperly wicked or when the wick become weak, over saturated and burnt. Just rewick it, should be fixed. Eversince I have used my RBA Deck, my Subtank has NEVER leaked (it's been a year in October). The OCC coils seem to leak after a day or two of vaping.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Moolz

Clouder said:


> @Moolz a subtank does leak when it is improperly wicked or when the wick become weak, over saturated and burnt. Just rewick it, should be fixed. Eversince I have used my RBA Deck, my Subtank has NEVER leaked. The OCC coils seem to leak after a day or two of vaping.



Weird.
I've followed the wicking process exactly. The juice seems to seep through the air holes...


----------



## Clouder

@Moolz, something's not right there. Pluk it apart and rewick it again.


----------



## BumbleBee

Moolz said:


> Weird.
> I've followed the wicking process exactly. The juice seems to seep through the air holes...


The Subtank is very forgiving but sometimes the smallest thing can make it angry. I'm going to assume that the juice you're using is at least a 50VG, if you're using high PG ratios like Hangsen or Liqua then your tank will be more likely to leak.

Have a good look at the position of the coil above the air hole, there should be a gap big enough so that the juice on the coil can't reach it and create a juice bridge. Also make sure that your wicking isn't touching the deck at all. Maybe try a bit more wicking, if you start getting dry hits then you've used too much. And of course, make sure that all your seals are intact and everything is firmly tightened.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SAVaper

Clouder said:


> @Moolz a subtank does leak when it is improperly wicked or when the wick become weak, over saturated and burnt. Just rewick it, should be fixed. Eversince I have used my RBA Deck, my Subtank has NEVER leaked (it's been a year in October). The OCC coils seem to leak after a day or two of vaping.



I agree. Mine does not leak unless the wicking is bad. Happens sometimes. Just rewick and all is good.


----------



## P1AY3R

I found regular cleaning helps too, warm soapy water soak n dry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lightweightvapeape

free3dom said:


> ...and on and on we go
> 
> 
> *Rebuilding and the RBA Base*
> 
> This section is intended for "later use" when you reach the level where you want to start experimenting with making your own coils. However, the RBA base already comes with a coil (0.5 Ohm) installed it only needs to be wicked. So here I will show this just for interest sake and for those who are upgrading to this for this purpose specifically.
> 
> Thank you so much for this tutorial free3dom, I just wicked my own RBA for the first time(thanks to you I now not only know exactly what that means but how to do it as well) and the taste difference is insane. This was an extremely helpful tutorial

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brommer

Confession time... after 4 years of going back to the "other side" I decided to give vaping a chance again.
My last device was the SuBox Mini, it was great in the beginning, and then it all just went south with a leaking tank and burned coils... this made me buy the first pack of 20's again and.. yeah well.. the rest is history.

My colleagues at work have suggested I give the Vaporesso *Veco Solo Plus Kit* since it is an All In One unit, "revolutionary leak-free tank" and produce proper flavor and puffs. Not to mention the price point that is very reasonable.

*https://www.vaperscorner.co.za/product/veco-solo-plus-kit/*

What do you guys suggest?


----------



## Stosta

Brommer said:


> Confession time... after 4 years of going back to the "other side" I decided to give vaping a chance again.
> My last device was the SuBox Mini, it was great in the beginning, and then it all just went south with a leaking tank and burned coils... this made me buy the first pack of 20's again and.. yeah well.. the rest is history.
> 
> My colleagues at work have suggested I give the Vaporesso *Veco Solo Plus Kit* since it is an All In One unit, "revolutionary leak-free tank" and produce proper flavor and puffs. Not to mention the price point that is very reasonable.
> 
> *https://www.vaperscorner.co.za/product/veco-solo-plus-kit/*
> 
> What do you guys suggest?


I think things have gone a long way in the last 4 years. So while I don't know much about the Veco it probably would work just fine. Chances are that it will work well enough to make you want to upgrade in a few weeks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Carnival

Brommer said:


> Confession time... after 4 years of going back to the "other side" I decided to give vaping a chance again.
> My last device was the SuBox Mini, it was great in the beginning, and then it all just went south with a leaking tank and burned coils... this made me buy the first pack of 20's again and.. yeah well.. the rest is history.
> 
> My colleagues at work have suggested I give the Vaporesso *Veco Solo Plus Kit* since it is an All In One unit, "revolutionary leak-free tank" and produce proper flavor and puffs. Not to mention the price point that is very reasonable.
> 
> *https://www.vaperscorner.co.za/product/veco-solo-plus-kit/*
> 
> What do you guys suggest?



Hi Brommer!

Have you considered investigating more about RDAs and RTAs?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brommer

Stosta said:


> I think things have gone a long way in the last 4 years. So while I don't know much about the Veco it probably would work just fine. Chances are that it will work well enough to make you want to upgrade in a few weeks!



Thanks Stosta, yup I agree on both points. But I would rather upgrade in a few weeks from a positive experience, than going all out now and be dissapointed, if that makes sense.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brommer

Carnival said:


> Hi Brommer!
> 
> Have you considered investigating more about RDAs and RTAs?



I have to confess, my knowledge on RDAs and RTAs is very limited. From what I've seen there is a moderate amount of maintenance involved, and knowing myself, I could then just decide it is too much of a schlep. My colleagues actually advised to start with the VECO now, and then upgrade to something bigger, but keep the VECO as backup.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Brommer said:


> I have to confess, my knowledge on RDAs and RTAs is very limited. From what I've seen there is a moderate amount of maintenance involved, and knowing myself, I could then just decide it is too much of a schlep. My colleagues actually advised to start with the VECO now, and then upgrade to something bigger, but keep the VECO as backup.


I think that's fair advice! I started off with a Subox actually, and still keep it as a back-up device, having one is essential.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Carnival

Agreed, one definitely needs a backup device!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Brommer said:


> I have to confess, my knowledge on RDAs and RTAs is very limited. From what I've seen there is a moderate amount of maintenance involved, and knowing myself, I could then just decide it is too much of a schlep. My colleagues actually advised to start with the VECO now, and then upgrade to something bigger, but keep the VECO as backup.


Veco is a great tank. Totally leak free. I use one on my e-pipe with the EUC ceramic 0.5 ohm coil head. Those coil units last very well. Consider getting 2 at the price. Second one as backup, for when the other one's battery needs charging and for a different flavour to ease your journey.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Brommer

Thanks Andre much appreciated! 
Now to decide what juice to get

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KayK

And a backup for the backup ...

Had a Subox. Loved it but recently donated it to my sister to try and tempt her of the stinkies. Thinking of replacing it. It is just such a reliable, easy, compact little device.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

My first regulated device was a Topbox which is almost the same as subbox. Mod Still works, tank works doesn't leak but dont feel like using the tank.


----------



## daniel craig

Brommer said:


> Thanks Andre much appreciated!
> Now to decide what juice to get


You can take a look at the Elqiuid sub-forum and view the Vape Con nominees and winning liquids to get a rough idea of what everyone else thinks is good juices.

If international liquids are what you prefer, you can check out www.DripSociety.co.za these guys offer international liquids at low prices and shipping is free on order above R550 or cheap for orders below R550.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Brommer

Thanks for all the advice! I am going for my second day on the Veco Solo Plus and loving it! Great flavour, no leakage, decent battery life for me, just working.

I went with Pecan Nut Cream Pie, Killer Custard and Killz Berry (?) All good so far!

Thanks to Vaper's Corner Equestria for the service!

Thanks a mil!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Stosta

Brommer said:


> Thanks for all the advice! I am going for my second day on the Veco Solo Plus and loving it! Great flavour, no leakage, decent battery life for me, just working.
> 
> I went with Pecan Nut Cream Pie, Killer Custard and Killz Berry (?) All good so far!
> 
> Thanks to Vaper's Corner Equestria for the service!
> 
> Thanks a mil!


Awesome to hear @Brommer !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival

Brommer said:


> Thanks for all the advice! I am going for my second day on the Veco Solo Plus and loving it! Great flavour, no leakage, decent battery life for me, just working.
> 
> I went with Pecan Nut Cream Pie, Killer Custard and Killz Berry (?) All good so far!
> 
> Thanks to Vaper's Corner Equestria for the service!
> 
> Thanks a mil!



Nice!!! Glad everything is going well for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Brommer said:


> Thanks for all the advice! I am going for my second day on the Veco Solo Plus and loving it! Great flavour, no leakage, decent battery life for me, just working.
> 
> I went with Pecan Nut Cream Pie, Killer Custard and Killz Berry (?) All good so far!
> 
> Thanks to Vaper's Corner Equestria for the service!
> 
> Thanks a mil!


Awesome stuff! All the best with the resumed journey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brommer

daniel craig said:


> If international liquids are what you prefer, you can check out www.DripSociety.co.za these guys offer international liquids at low prices and shipping is free on order above R550 or cheap for orders below R550.



I just had a (longer than anticipated) look at this site... choices choices... Thanks Daniel, there goes my budget!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig

Brommer said:


> I just had a (longer than anticipated) look at this site... choices choices... Thanks Daniel, there goes my budget!


I know exactly how you feel. The site is layed out so well

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

The Cube MTL Kit is also a very neat and simple startup kit. no holes in the bottom as its top airflow. Surprising flavor for that design and it is an RTA. 

Just remember it is a Mouth To Lung kit so don't expect a hurricane worth of airflow.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## emelybrown

Awesome device!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cave Johnson



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------

